# Picture Thread



## Bacon Boy

Brandon's old Picture Thread was locked. It was also slightly messy after a while, so, I'll start another one here. Remember kiddies, 13 or older or otherwise it's illegal.

I'm probably not going to keep up with them on the front page, as it is a hassle (like Brandon stated in his pm to me when I asked him about this).


----------



## KCourtnee

Here's me


----------



## Fabioisonfire

The photo albums kind of make this redundant.


----------



## Jeremy

Fabioisonfire said:


> The photo albums kind of make this redundant.


 
People don't really look through those.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jeremy said:


> People don't really look through those.



In that case, here are some recent photographs of me with a woman and my sisters.














Also a picture of when I was home for the holidays with friends:


----------



## Bacon Boy

I swear it had to be you that one day at CiCi's.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I swear it had to be you that one day at CiCi's.


 
Nah, bro. Probably a good looking dude, though.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

This was taken a day ago at like, 1 AM when my friend stayed the night, so sorry about the crap-tastic lighting. Also, it was taken with my iPhone, so that didn't help at all.
I hate this photo. P:


----------



## Serk102

BrokenDreamz said:


> This was taken a day ago at like, 1 AM when my friend stayed the night, so sorry about the crap-tastic lighting. Also, it was taken with my iPhone, so that didn't help at all.
> I hate this photo. P:


 
Yet you put it up on a forum where everyone can see it, and is their only reference of what you look like. Nice.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Serk102 said:


> Yet you put it up on a forum where everyone can see it, and is their only reference of what you look like. Nice.


 
Wait a second, what? I've posted pictures on the closed thread back on TBT 1.0 that were taken in the day, with my old point-and-shoot, so this isn't their only reference of what I look like.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Serk102 said:


> Yet you put it up on a forum where everyone can see it, and is their only reference of what you look like. Nice.


 
Thank you for being a DICK.


----------



## Serk102

BrokenDreamz said:


> Wait a second, what? I've posted pictures on the closed thread back on TBT 1.0 that were taken in the day, with my old point-and-shoot, so this isn't their only reference of what I look like.


 
Mhmm, but we're not on the old TBT are we now? A new member like I will never know of what the true you looks like!

^.^


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Serk102 said:


> Mhmm, but we're not on the old TBT are we now? A new member like I will never know of what the true you looks like!
> 
> ^.^


What the **** is this about the true me? That IS the true me, ****ing dumbass. Sorry if the lighting isn't up to your standard.


----------



## Bacon Boy

BrokenDreamz said:


> What the **** is this about the true me? That IS the true me, ****ing dumbass. Sorry if the lighting isn't up to your standard.


Remember! All TBT photos must be taken in a studio with professional lighting, make-up, and a thousand+ dollar camera.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Remember! All TBT photos must be taken in a studio with professional lighting, make-up, and a thousand+ dollar camera.


 
Psh. I can do all but the studio and thousand dollar camera. Will a five-hundred dollar camera cut it?


----------



## Bacon Boy

BrokenDreamz said:


> Psh. I can do all but the studio and thousand dollar camera. Will a five-hundred dollar camera cut it?


Nope, sorry. No pictures for you.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Nope, sorry. No pictures for you.


 
=(
*Goes to sulk in corner*


----------



## Serk102

BrokenDreamz said:


> What the **** is this about the true me? That IS the true me, ****ing dumbass. Sorry if the lighting isn't up to your standard.


 
Please, I was only joking about the fact that you were giving yourself such a hard time about the lighting and what not. Even with the sub-par lighting it is obvious that you are a very beautiful person.


----------



## Thunder

Jawn, you silly person.


----------



## Serk102

Thunderstruck said:


> Jawn, you silly person.


 
PEOPLE JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND ME MAN! YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN?


----------



## Thunder

Serk102 said:


> PEOPLE JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND ME MAN! YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN?


 
Not really, if i wasn't a person i might've.


----------



## lilypad

alright this was me during the summer:


Spoiler












and this is a picture of me in oct at a party ... the flash makes me look pale but all well


Spoiler


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball

Kyel said:


> Spoiler


 
/Jealous lip piercing. 

{That is right?}


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:


> In that case, here are some recent photographs of me with a woman and my sisters.


 
How did you ever find someone shorter than you?


----------



## Psychonaut

i haven't taken any new ones.  lost my camera.  baw.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Trevor said:


> How did you ever find someone shorter than you?


 
**** you, I'm 5 foot 6, that's the average height for a woman in America!


----------



## Princess

TBT is purty.

Fabio, 5'6" is tall okay.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Psychonaut said:


> i haven't taken any new ones.  lost my camera.  baw.


Damn bro that guitar looks capable of some sweet jamz. >J

I haven't taken any new pictures either, but if you scroll up a few pictures from Jawn's link I posted one. xD


----------



## KCourtnee

I'll put up the most recent picture I've taken
Here's one I took a few hours ago. I had a bad flat hair day


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> TBT is purty.
> 
> Fabio, 5'6" is tall okay.


 
Not for a European male.  (I will never let this go)


----------



## Kyel

I'm pretty gangster myself.



Spoiler


----------



## Vooloo

Spoiler











Am I jailbait yet?


----------



## Cottonball

Spoiler: new haircut













Spoiler: Shazamm


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I likez the new haircut, Kels. 

I'll have a new pic up tomorrow. Getting my hair cut, too. |D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Ohh hey all you attractive TBTers.
Can I have yo numba? ;D


----------



## Cottonball

BrokenDreamz said:


> I likez the new haircut, Kels.
> 
> I'll have a new pic up tomorrow. Getting my hair cut, too. |D


 
Awesome. The second one is like srsly god. I think im going to make it my FB profile photo.. ;D


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Peekab00m said:


> Awesome. The second one is like srsly god. I think im going to make it my FB profile photo.. ;D


 
Do eet.


----------



## Cottonball

BrokenDreamz said:


> Do eet.


 
Done. c:


----------



## Thunder

38 replies, 410 views.

Methinks TBT has too many lurkers.


----------



## Cottonball

Thunderstruck said:


> 38 replies, 410 views.
> 
> Methinks TBT has too many lurkers.


 
Sorry its just me..

u_u


----------



## Jeremy

Spoiler










Spoiler: after i wake up


----------



## Cottonball

Jeremy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://i659.photobucket.com/albums/uu317/jeremy_ymerej/Photoon2010-12-15at1107.jpg


 
I have serious never seen you before. This is new to me.
V neak?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jeremy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after i wake up


Your FB pics, are they the only ones you have of yourself?


----------



## Jeremy

yerrr lol


----------



## Jeremy

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Your FB pics, are they the only ones you have of yourself?


 
no

but what else am i going to put


----------



## Kyel

Thunderstruck said:


> 38 replies, 410 views.
> 
> Methinks TBT has too many lurkers.


 
They all come to fap at my pics D: ... I feel violated.


----------



## Cottonball

Kyel said:


> They all come to fap at my pics D: ... I feel violated.


 
;D

/lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fabioisonfire said:


> In that case, here are some recent photographs of me with a woman and my sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a picture of when I was home for the holidays with friends:


 
How tall is your sister?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Like, fairly short. We all are. My mother is like 5 feet tall, my father is like 5 feet 6 inches.


----------



## HumanResources

Jeremy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after i wake up


 
Jeremy, you are smexy as a god.

On a completely unrelated note, WHAT'S WITH KIDS THESE DAYS EH!?
Gotta be validated by looks, an' appearances!  I tell ye' back in my day, we judged other folks on character, not how much they could shake booty and get "freaky like ya' ma'"... ehh... right then...
Anywho, what's with ye' young ladys practic'ly breakin' yer backs to flaunt wha'cha got in all the places ye' don't?
Don'tcha know there be creeps an' pedos on ther internets justalookin' fer sites lik... *shot*


----------



## Jeremy

I just realized that you're Hellsingrunner.


----------



## HumanResources

Jeremy said:


> I just realized that you're Hellsingrunner.


 
I love you too Jeremy. :3
I understand why folks don't recognize me, in spite of the fact that I've been here for a whole year, I have less posts than most people get in a week.  But eh...

Oh and this:


Spoiler


----------



## coffeebean!

HumanResources said:


> I love you too Jeremy. :3
> I understand why folks don't recognize me, in spite of the fact that I've been here for a whole year, I have less posts than most people get in a week.  But eh...
> 
> Oh and this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Lookin' good. Didn't know you were a ginger, though.


----------



## Jeremy

No, I didn't recognize you because you changed your name. :B

lol


----------



## HumanResources

coffeebean! said:


> Lookin' good. Didn't know you were a ginger, though.


 I'm not really, it's just the lighting I suppose.


----------



## Tyler

Me this past summer: 


Spoiler









And then me in the middle of December. I recently got a haircut so my hair is a little longer than it was in the summer.


----------



## Yokie

Spoiler: Webcam sucks bro


----------



## Caius

Spoiler















Not that everyone doesn't already know what I look like.


----------



## Zex

*points at prof pic*


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler












My Senior Pic


----------



## Sporge27

Eh I'm lazy and this is slightly old, just last semester lol


----------



## Princess

Sporge & Sockhead you're both cuties. :]


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:


> Eh I'm lazy and this is slightly old, just last semester lol


 tagline: sup, IDGAF


----------



## coffeebean!

Eh, its been a while.



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:


> Eh, its been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [IMGasdG]



Whoa, a picture of you where your hair isn't covering your face =o


----------



## Kyel

coffeebean! said:


> Eh, its been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
cute


----------



## Gnome

Thunderstruck said:


> Whoa, a picture of you where your hair isn't covering your face =o


 
rare occasion.


----------



## Gnome

HumanResources said:


> I'm not really, it's just the lighting I suppose.


 
hell, I mean this in the best possible way. but your hair reminds me of carrot top.


----------



## Gnome

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that everyone doesn't already know what I look like.



delicious thick rimmed glasses.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler



lolno



This one is more recent.


----------



## Caius

SockHeadx4 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is more recent.


 
Oh *hello* there :3


----------



## Kyel

I donated my hair, thus It is gone...


----------



## Sporge27

Zr388 said:


> Oh *hello* there :3


 
^^ This lol


----------



## Psychonaut

Kyel said:


> I donated my hair, thus It is gone...


 i approve of this.

except they wouldn't take my hair, though it was like 5-6 inches.  meh.


----------



## Kyel

<3


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:


> rare occasion.


 
True that.

What's with the triple post, Gnome? =p


----------



## Fabioisonfire

That was the first time I've seen coffeebean's face without hair and such. Keep it like that.


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler











:X


----------



## starfruit




----------



## Vooloo

Spoiler












New haircut~


----------



## KCourtnee

Heres a more recent pic of me


----------



## Bacon Boy

Me: 



Spoiler: WWI Flamethrower Project (inaccurate)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

New picture with new haircut.


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WWI Flamethrower Project (inaccurate)
> 
> 
> 
> asda



Is that Mario pajamas i see?

@Lexi: The new haircut looks good =D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> Is that Mario pajamas i see?
> 
> @Lexi: The new haircut looks good =D


Still fit after 3 years.


----------



## Thunder

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Still fit after 3 years.


 
Ah, good. At first glance i thought they were boxers


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> Ah, good. At first glance i thought they were boxers


Brandon want? XD


----------



## Thunder

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Brandon want? XD


 
Ew, no D:

..Maybe.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WWI Flamethrower Project (inaccurate)


 
sup cheeto gun.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Sign Painter said:


> sup cheeto gun.


*slaps*
Brandon:


----------



## Liv

Spoiler: Science Olympiad, bringing out my inner science nerd since 2008











who likes my shiny 4th place medal for Experimental Design?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Liv said:


> Spoiler: Science Olympiad, bringing out my inner science nerd since 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who likes my shiny 4th place medal for Experimental Design?


 What did you design experimentally?


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Sign Painter said:


> What did you design experimentally?


The universe. PETER! WE SOLVED THE DEBATE!


----------



## Liv

The Sign Painter said:


> What did you design experimentally?


 
hehe, well this experiment was how does the height at which ball 1 is dropped at effect ball 1's bounce height.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: lol it's sideways xP











See that clock? I'm so povo I took it out of my neighbors bin lol but it has a price tag on the back still. $60, ad I gotz it for free.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> jhkl


 
I'm sexier. But people told me not to bu up myself...

Also your left ear in your first photo looks awesome, and I want your eye color.

kthnxbye.

And how long does it take you to get ready? It takes me like 40 minutes, but I have to straighten my hair, moisturize, put on some make-up. God damn it, being Bi-sexual is a pain!


----------



## Ricano

Bidoof said:


> I'm sexier. But people told me not to bu up myself...
> 
> Also your left ear in your first photo looks awesome, and I want your eye color.
> 
> kthnxbye.
> 
> And how long does it take you to get ready? It takes me like 40 minutes, but I have to straighten my hair, moisturize, put on some make-up. God damn it, being Bi-sexual is a pain!


 
lolwut


----------



## Jake

> I'm sexier than Jeremy
> He was an awesome looking ear and I want his eyes
> How long does it take him to get ready because it takes me almost an hour in the bath room.


----------



## Mino

Liv said:


> hehe, well this experiment was how does the height at which ball 1 is dropped at effect ball 1's bounce height.


 
That sounds like highly experimental physics.


----------



## Mino

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: lol it's sideways xP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that clock? I'm so povo I took it out of my neighbors bin lol but it has a price tag on the back still. $60, ad I gotz it for free.


 
Get a haircut, or I'll cut it off in your sleep and leave clumps of it in unexpected places.


----------



## Jake

imma getting one soon.


----------



## Psychonaut

i swear i commented already about having BB's shirt.. maybe i was on facebook.

oh and my hair was longer, i'm pretty sure.  nbd.


----------



## Jake

Waah?


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler



Got my swag on. lololol.
Ignore my weird smile.


----------



## Thornton

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: lol it's sideways xP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that clock? I'm so povo I took it out of my neighbors bin lol but it has a price tag on the back still. $60, ad I gotz it for free.


 
WTF? Are you a guy or a girl? Or an.....it.


----------



## Jake

I'm your Grandma's vagina


----------



## Liv

Thornton said:


> WTF? Are you a guy or a girl? Or an.....it.


 
Excuse me, but as quoted from the original "Picture Thread" rules, 



> *Be respectful, shouting out "lol ur ugleeh", "ur fat", "ur.... different" never makes anyone feel good, EVEN if you hate them.



you can shut up now


----------



## Thornton

Bidoof said:


> I'm your Grandma's vagina



Really, what _are_ you?


----------



## Thornton

Liv said:


> Excuse me, but as quoted from the original "Picture Thread" rules,
> 
> 
> 
> you can shut up now



I really don't care about the god damn mother fu*c*king rules


----------



## Jake

Thornton said:


> Really, what _are_ you?


 
I just told you. I'm your grandmas vagina


----------



## Liv

Thornton said:


> I really don't care about the god damn mother fu*c*king rules


 
Oh my, the one who always follows the bibles rules, is what is this... cursing!? OH MY LORD! And you say being gay is "bad", you are cursing OH MY GOLLY GOODNESS. This is. This is not allowed I'm very sorry. See that little x/circle in the left/right corner of your screen? Click it! Please it would be the best decision for this forum! DUN WORRY WE'LL SEND YOU A POST-CARD!


----------



## Thornton

So did you get a sex change or something?


----------



## Thornton

Liv said:


> Oh my, the one who always follows the bibles rules, is what is this... cursing!? OH MY LORD! And you say being gay is bad, you are cursing OH MY GOLLY GOODNESS. This is. This is not allowed I'm very sorry. See that little x/circle in the left/right corner of your screen? Click it! Please it would be the best decision for this forum! DUN WORRY WE'LL SEND YOU A POST-CARD!



Shut the fu*c*k up please. No one cares what you have to say.


----------



## Liv

Thornton said:


> Shut the fu*c*k up please. No one cares what you have to say.


 
OH DEAR LORD MORE CURSING? BAD CHILD! BAD CHILD! And actually I care, I find this OVERLY amusing


----------



## Thornton

I really would like to know what gender Bidoof is.


----------



## Liv

Thornton said:


> I really would like to know what gender Bidoof is.


 
Hey, I would really like you to leave and stop annoying the members of TBT, but as the Rolling Stones said, "You don't always get what you want".


----------



## Jake

There's no way your pelvis could handle child birth.

And look at my tail - a male Bidoof has more tufts of hair than a female one.


----------



## Thornton

Bidoof said:


> There's no way your pelvis could handle child birth.
> 
> And look at my tail - a male Bidoof has more tufts of hair than a female one.



So it seems that you are afraid to say what gender you are? Were you born with both sexual organs or something? Really, wtf are you!?


----------



## merinda!

Thornton said:


> So it seems that you are afraid to say what gender you are? Were you born with both sexual organs or something? Really, wtf are you!?



He's a boy.
There's the answer to your question. 
So will you guys stop arguing?


----------



## Thornton

merinda! said:


> He's a boy.
> There's the answer to your question.
> So will you guys stop arguing?



So is he like 3/4th guy and 1/4th girl?


----------



## Monstarrx

Thornton said:


> I really don't care about the god damn mother fu*c*king rules



Yeah, but "not caring about the goddamn motherfiltering rules" will get you BANNED.


----------



## Thornton

Monstarrx said:


> Yeah, but "not caring about the goddamn motherfiltering rules" will get you BANNED.



REALLY!? OH, my bad! I guess I'll follow the rules now!


----------



## Monstarrx

Thornton said:


> REALLY!? OH, my bad! I guess I'll follow the rules now!


 
If you're going to be an *******, get off. No one wants you here.



Spoiler












I just searched "tinypic" on history and found this.


----------



## Thornton

I'm a banned moron


----------



## Mino

Thornton said:


> I really don't care about the god damn mother fu*c*king rules


 
Internet hardass alert.


----------



## Mino

Liv said:


> Oh my, the one who always follows the bibles rules, is what is this... cursing!? OH MY LORD! And you say being gay is "bad", you are cursing OH MY GOLLY GOODNESS. This is. This is not allowed I'm very sorry. See that little x/circle in the left/right corner of your screen? Click it! Please it would be the best decision for this forum! DUN WORRY WE'LL SEND YOU A POST-CARD!


 
I think he was attempting humor when he said those things about homosexuals.


----------



## [Nook]

This guy is obviously that Argus dude!


----------



## Mino

[Nook] said:


> This guy is obviously that Argus dude!


 
Or... that other guy.  I've already forgotten his name.  Made a whole bunch of really pretty tame threads a couple days ago in an attempt to... I don't know... frighten us?


----------



## [Nook]

Trevor said:


> Or... that other guy.  I've already forgotten his name.  Made a whole bunch of really pretty tame threads a couple days ago in an attempt to... I don't know... frighten us?


 
The Argus guy posted a picture from some gstatic site, same with this Thornton guy.


----------



## Mino

[Nook] said:


> The Argus guy posted a picture from some gstatic site, same with this Thornton guy.


 
Good detective work, Watson.


----------



## Jake

Good snooping, nook


----------



## [Nook]

Trevor said:


> Good detective work, Watson.


 
Wait, all this may link to MrMudkip, who got banned not so long ago.

In addition, this MrMudkip fellow also mocked and pretended to have cancer; this guy mocked and pretended to have AIDS.

And thus, my usefulness has come to use!

Mr. Sherlock, we may be on to something!


----------



## Mino

[Nook] said:


> Wait, all this may link to MrMudkip, who got banned not so long ago.
> 
> In addition, this MrMudkip fellow also mocked and pretended to have cancer; this guy mocked and pretended to have AIDS.
> 
> And thus, my usefulness has come to use!
> 
> Mr. Sherlock, we may be on to something!


 
That's the guy.  I couldn't remember his name and didn't care enough to look it up.  I bet it's all been him.


----------



## Mino

Also, the perennial troll from the months leading up to TBT's move was MrMr, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is still his dumb ass.


----------



## [Nook]

Trevor said:


> Also, the perennial troll from the months leading up to TBT's move was MrMr, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is still his dumb ass.


 
MrMr, huh?

What trolling?
I certainly wasn't there.
Proof please, sir?


----------



## Jas0n

Trevor said:


> Also, the perennial troll from the months leading up to TBT's move was MrMr, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is still his dumb ass.


 
Makes you wonder what kind of life he has, spending his free time on a forum he obviously hates.


----------



## [Nook]

Jas0n said:


> Makes you wonder what kind of life he has, spending his free time on a forum he obviously hates.


 
Sirs, am I missing out on something....?


----------



## Psychonaut

mfw this thread


----------



## Thornton

Bidoof, did you accidentally go in the wrong store when you were younger?


----------



## [Nook]

Thornton said:


> Bidoof, did you accidentally go in the wrong store when you were younger?


 
It looks like he is ignoring our fine discoveries about him.

Which means he is hiding in terror, because we have found out, and is trying to hide it.

Great job, men. Tune in next time for another exciting mystery in *Nooklock Holmes*!

Would you look at that, I have my very own TV show.


----------



## Jake

And to add to Nooks evidence. MrMudkip spammed my profile, and then he was trying to annoy me here, too... >.>


----------



## [Nook]

Bidoof said:


> And to add to Nooks evidence. MrMudkip spammed my profile, and then he was trying to annoy me here, too... >.>


 
Ah, smashing detail, dear Jake, boy.

Please do tell me more, I am intrigued.
*takes out notes*


----------



## Ricano

So hey, how bout getting back on topic with some pictures.


----------



## Bacon Boy

@[nook]: Do you even think before you type/speak, or does being an idiot just come naturally sometimes?


----------



## Mino

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> @[nook]: Do you even think before you type/speak, or does being an idiot just come naturally sometimes?


 
Why don't you, you know, chill the **** out.


----------



## Psychonaut

my cat.
ujelly?


----------



## Jake

Yes because I want  cat


----------



## Sporge27

am I jelly?... I ... I don't even know what that means... *head xplodes*


----------



## Caius

Sporge27 said:


> am I jelly?... I ... I don't even know what that means... *head xplodes*


 
It means "You jealous?"


Also I've been up for 38 hours!






Can't be arsed to pluck my eyebrows or put makeup on.


----------



## Liv

To get into the mood of Valentine's day...


----------



## [Nook]

Sporge27 said:


> am I jelly?... I ... I don't even know what that means... *head xplodes*


 
ujelly? = ujealous?

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/u-jelly


----------



## Sporge27

[Nook] said:


> ujelly? = ujealous?
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/u-jelly


 
I will continue to disvalue, misinterpret, or otherwise diminish the value of this meme as it is but a cheap knockoff of previous success.

Besides I am peanut butter.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sporge27 said:


> I will continue to disvalue, misinterpret, or otherwise diminish the value of this meme as it is but a cheap knockoff of previous success.
> 
> Besides I am peanut butter.


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: lolwtf


----------



## Sporge27

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: lolwtf


 
Holy... It looks like you photoshoped more hair on the one.... it is almost exactly the same otherwise....

Cute as always though lol


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Spoiler: I will just leave this here


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: lolwtf





Spoiler: clearlyhax


----------



## Mino

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: clearlyhax


 
That's exactly what I was going for.  A+


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Doing it all for the love of ballin'.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Haha Fabio you were such a little (baseball) playa. ='D Adorable.


----------



## Callie

Spoiler: Me and my kitty hat


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Aww, Fab, you were an adorable kid.



Spoiler











Sorta kinda old, but not really.


----------



## Jake

Sporge. I swear you are my best friends brother.. :S


----------



## Psychonaut

Thornton said:


> I'm a banned moron


 well put, sporge.  (lololol)


----------



## Liv

Science Olympiad 2011 Regionals.

Placed in all events(third, fourth and first places)

Overall team placing: 1st place out of 42 teams!! We're going to States!!

oh and almost forgot, that's moi in the picture.


----------



## sarahbear

edit.


----------



## coffeebean!

Spoiler















Chopped my hair off and dyed some of it blue a few weeks ago.

By the way, you guys are pretty looking.


----------



## Rhonda

I love your hair! Its really pretty


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped my hair off and dyed some of it blue a few weeks ago.
> 
> By the way, you guys are pretty looking.


 
But how will you hide your eyes now? :O

Lookin' good, everyone B)


----------



## Jake

coffeebean! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped my hair off and dyed some of it blue a few weeks ago.
> 
> By the way, you guys are pretty looking.



You look like one of my friends, same hair and everything, but she dyes her hair every 2 weeks and we gave forgotten her natural hair color :\ Look good, too ^^


----------



## coffeebean!

Thunderstruck said:


> But how will you hide your eyes now? :O
> 
> Lookin' good, everyone B)


 
I still have bangs


----------



## Bulerias

Before/After



Spoiler








(I'm on the left)








BAM!


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:


> I still have bangs


 
Ahhh, i thought hell had frozen over for a second.

@Bulerias: Your buddy on the right still blinded? =P


----------



## Serk102

Bulerias said:


> Before/After
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!


 
Haha, I like the new look Bul. Keep the scruff.


----------



## Bulerias

Serk102 said:


> Haha, I like the new look Bul. Keep the scruff.


Dude, I have a perpetual five-o-clock shadow.  Trimmer FTW.


----------



## Caius

Bulerias said:


> Dude, I have a perpetual five-o-clock shadow.  Trimmer FTW.


 
Hot.


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: About to go be studious and ****


----------



## coffeebean!

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: About to go be studious and ****


 
When I look at that picture I think "what the ****"


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:


> When I look at that picture I think "what the ****"


 
Yeah... I kind of do, too.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: me being kinky in the school as a doctor










Actually I had some science thing and then I got that sexy uniform


----------



## Serk102

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: me being kinky in the school as a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I had some science thing and then I got that sexy uniform


 
Lol, did you get a hot nurse?


----------



## Bulerias

Spoiler: the good old days


----------



## Cottonball




----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:


> Spoiler: the good old days


 
So cute, I wanna pinch your cheeks!


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: About to go be studious and ****


 peekay study?


----------



## Jake

Serk102 said:


> Lol, did you get a hot nurse?



No, I walked out of the woodwork room and some slut was like "Ohh there's toxic gases in these?" Then I called him a fat slut and walked off. Hew as year 7 and had a mullet, what am I suppose to do?


----------



## Elliot

Bidoof said:


> No, I walked out of the woodwork room and some slut was like "Ohh there's toxic gases in these?" Then I called him a fat slut and walked off. Hew as year 7 and had a mullet, what am I suppose to do?


 
Wait, "him?"
I still really don't get if you're a girl or a boy.


----------



## Jake

Elliot said:


> Wait, "him?"
> I still really don't get if you're a girl or a boy.


 
I'm a guy, the person I called a slut is a guy. I call everyone a slut regardless of gender.


----------



## Elliot

Bidoof said:


> I'm a guy, the person I called a slut is a guy. I call everyone a slut regardless of gender.


 
Ooh okay, sorry for misunderstanding, didn't know you call slut regardless of gender.


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof said:


> Hew as year 7 and had a mullet, what am I suppose to do?


 
Not be an idiot and mean to the poor kid.
Sure, the mullet was never fasionable, but come on.


----------



## Bulerias

Spoiler: in downtown mpls













Spoiler: with mr. legrand!!!











I bet you guys have heard Legrand's music but don't know it.  He wrote this tune:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9F-lCdFqLo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVbWnHER63U

He is 79 years old right now and came to the Dakota Jazz Club in Minneapolis (first time in MN).  I saw him last night and gave him my CDs... was an incredible show/experience.


----------



## AndyB

Oh wow, good stuff Bul! And looking good as ever.


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:


> Oh wow, good stuff Bul! And looking good as ever.


 
Thanks man.  I'm still reeling from the experience.


----------



## Jake

You're hair looks silky. what product do you use?


----------



## rafren

Looking good, all of you.


----------



## Gnome

Sean here, still looking twelve.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Gnome said:


> Sean here, still looking twelve.


 
I looked like that at 15/16. Was a nightmare, had to carry my passport EVERYWHERE to buy stuff, funnier thing was I was like.. 5"6/5"7.

I shall post this of me messing around with my hair gel, I was very bored that night...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gnome said:


> Sean here, still looking twelve.


 
Dude, you almost look like Garrett.


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: c:



I need braces.


----------



## Kyel

*Update* :]


Spoiler


----------



## Elliot

Kyel said:


> *Update* :]
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
What's your dogs name? The dog's cute. :>


----------



## Kyel

I named him "Broly" after the DBZ character ,
he is a rottweiler / red nose pitbull mix. <3


----------



## Liv

*yay spring break*



Spoiler


----------



## rafren

Kyel said:


> *Update* :]
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Nice dog. :0

It's summer over here.  /outoftopic


----------



## Jake

I'm debating whether to upload this photo I just took of me in a skin-tight black suit with these bright red leg warmers :\


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> I'm debating whether to upload this photo I just took of me in a skin-tight black suit with these bright red leg warmers :\


 
*votes yes*


----------



## coffeebean!

I haven't been here in ages. I've been getting my hair cut a lot, shorter and shorter it seems. 



Spoiler


----------



## Psychonaut

coffeebean! said:


> I haven't been here in ages. I've been getting my hair cut a lot, shorter and shorter it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 your hair reminds me of this girl who's a *****, irl.
and another one who used to hate me intensely.

no relation, otherwise.  just the hair.  carry on.
can't really say i like the style since everyone i've seen wearing it irl hates me for some reason.  lol!


----------



## coffeebean!

Psychonaut said:


> your hair reminds me of this girl who's a *****, irl.
> and another one who used to hate me intensely.
> 
> no relation, otherwise.  just the hair.  carry on.
> can't really say i like the style since everyone i've seen wearing it irl hates me for some reason.  lol!



Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Psychonaut

coffeebean! said:


> Very nice. Thank you.


 

10 char limit


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:


> I haven't been here in ages. I've been getting my hair cut a lot, shorter and shorter it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Your hair actually looks pretty good short *thumbs up*


----------



## muffun

gpoyt 



Spoiler


----------



## Fabioisonfire




----------



## Mino

Spoiler: Me before giving a lecture for psychology.


----------



## Jake

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: Me before giving a lecture for psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> **** face


 
That's a nice tie. Where'd you buy it?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Spoiler: New hair


----------



## Mino

Bidoof said:


> That's a nice tie. Where'd you buy it?


 
That was a real clever editing of my quote, you warthog-faced buffoon.


----------



## Jake

Trevor said:


> That was a real clever editing of my quote, you warthog-faced buffoon.


I didn't know what else to put, I put shi- face... It is my number one saying. now tell me where you got that tie.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Some of the three best looking people have posted pictures in a row. Time to buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## Mino

Bidoof said:


> I didn't know what else to put, I put shi- face... It is my number one saying. now tell me where you got that tie.


 
Don't know, it was a gift.


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:


> Some of the three best looking people have posted pictures in a row. Time to buy a lotto ticket.


 
Fabio, no!  She's too young!


----------



## Jake

Trevor said:


> Don't know, it was a gift.


 
You hurt my feelings.


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: Me before giving a lecture for psychology.


 
I miss your hair bro. :c
But this looks really good too.


----------



## SamXX

DAMN YOU TINYPIC AND YOUR LOW QUALITY IMAGE HOSTING MAKING ME LOOK ALL PIXELATED.

But yeah.


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> DAMN YOU TINYPIC AND YOUR LOW QUALITY IMAGE HOSTING MAKING ME LOOK ALL PIXELATED.
> 
> But yeah.


 http://imgur.com/ ?


----------



## SamXX

Psychonaut said:


> http://imgur.com/ ?


 
imgur is low quality too, but I've also already deleted the picture from my hard drive anyway.


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> imgur is low quality too, but I've also already deleted the picture from my hard drive anyway.


 
That's... just simply not true.


----------



## SamXX

Trevor said:


> That's... just simply not true.


 
Oh it's you. 

Well I'e not used imgur for a while but last time I used it they reduced the quality of my images.


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> Oh it's you.
> 
> Well I'e not used imgur for a while but last time I used it they reduced the quality of my images.


 
What do you even mean by quality?  Imgur will only change the quality if the image is over 1mb, and you'd have to be uploading some massive ****ing images to pass that.  I think you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## SamXX

Trevor said:


> What do you even mean by quality?  Imgur will only change the quality if the image is over 1mb, and you'd have to be uploading some massive ****ing images to pass that.  I think you're talking out of your ass.


 
Ew. Last time I used it. Yes. Site's change, maybe it's changed since then.

Please take your rude ass somewhere else because I don't want to talk to you. You have nothing better to do than to correct everything I say and to follow all of my posts. Get a ****ing life you pathetic boy. How old are you? Don't you have anything better to do than to read everything a 14 year old boy has to say on an Animal Crossing forum?


----------



## Psychonaut

OH BOY HERE WE GO


----------



## SamXX

This ***** shouldn't start at me all the time... He clearly has nothing better to do.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## SamXX

Jeremy said:


>


 
You look really nice here Jeremy! <3


----------



## Sporge27

wait... which way can you go?


----------



## Callie

Sporge27 said:


> wait... which way can you go?


 
shuffle it diagonal!

@Thread 



Spoiler: Me and my classy new pen


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> Ew. Last time I used it. Yes. Site's change, maybe it's changed since then.
> 
> Please take your rude ass somewhere else because I don't want to talk to you. You have nothing better to do than to correct everything I say and to follow all of my posts. Get a ****ing life you pathetic boy. How old are you? Don't you have anything better to do than to read everything a 14 year old boy has to say on an Animal Crossing forum?


 
Whoa.  I'm getting some major deja vu here.

Are we a few days away from another one of your psychotic breaks?


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> This ***** shouldn't start at me all the time... He clearly has nothing better to do.


 
Yes, because I have to spend all day making three posts per day... what?


----------



## SamXX

Trevor said:


> Whoa.  I'm getting some major deja vu here.
> 
> Are we a few days away from another one of your psychotic breaks?


 
Ew go away. I'm not having a "psychotic break", I just don't like rude and snotty people like you. There's absolutely no need for your existence, you're nothing but an ass to everyone. There's not many people I wish would be hit by a lorry but you're certainly one of them.

Good day.


----------



## Jas0n

SAMwich said:


> Ew go away. I'm not having a "psychotic break", I just don't like rude and snotty people like you. There's absolutely no need for your existence, you're nothing but an ass to everyone. There's not many people I wish would be hit by a lorry but you're certainly one of them.
> 
> Good day.


 
I think you must be psychotic if you wish for anybody to be hit by a lorry.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Less fightin', more pictures!


Spoiler: My friend took this when she came to visit and I demonstrated what happened earlier xD











Pure silliness. =P


----------



## Kyel

Trevor said:


> Are we a few days away from another one of your psychotic breaks?


*Like*



Spoiler:  time + haircut =


----------



## Sporge27

Alright samwich, trevor, simmer down now.  You are both acting like immature siblings, the kind who claim not to be touching each other but insist on having a finger hovering only inches away due to a technicality.

To be fair Trevor really didn't start anything that bad.  He just didn't think you were right about the image quality of a hosting site.  Samwich you jumped right on his throat refusing to let bygones be bygones.... even if it was still fairly harmless, just saying something like "Oh it's you" might as well have poked him with a prod.


----------



## SamXX

Sporge27 said:


> Alright samwich, trevor, simmer down now.  You are both acting like immature siblings, the kind who claim not to be touching each other but insist on having a finger hovering only inches away due to a technicality.
> 
> To be fair Trevor really didn't start anything that bad.  He just didn't think you were right about the image quality of a hosting site.  Samwich you jumped right on his throat refusing to let bygones be bygones.... even if it was still fairly harmless, just saying something like "Oh it's you" might as well have poked him with a prod.


 
Oh **** off. Trevor is on my back with every single ****ing post I make now please shut up and know what you're talking about before making out that I'm a lunatic here. Go away.


----------



## Kyel

SAMwich said:


>


 
...so.....dude or chick @_@ ?....
....or both?

:[ no harm in asking, need to know bases.


----------



## SamXX

Kyel said:


> ...so.....dude or chick @_@ ?....
> ....or both?
> 
> :[ no harm in asking, need to know bases.


 
Ew, who actually are you?


----------



## Kyel

SAMwich said:


> Ew, who actually are you?


 
...God


----------



## SamXX

Kyel said:


> ...God


 
Go away, you're not funny and you just seem like an absolute ***. Be gone fool.


----------



## Kyel

SAMwich said:


> Go away, you're not funny and you just seem like an absolute ***. Be gone fool.


 
You dare call God a "***"?

I must of failed when creating you.. because I still don't know what you are! D:


----------



## Sporge27

SAMwich said:


> Go away, you're not funny and you just seem like an absolute ***. Be gone fool.


 
You are being abrasive to everyone in here.  There might be a history but you aren't helping now :/


----------



## SamXX

Sporge27 said:


> You are being abrasive to everyone in here.  There might be a history but you aren't helping now :/


 
Don't care.


----------



## Jas0n

Sam's anger is off the charts. He must be really annoyed at the world.


----------



## Elliot

Sam is madd....
Calm down bro! D:


----------



## Princess

Ronnie you are adorable <3
Looking good Kyel


----------



## Psychonaut

> samwich being mad at everyone


----------



## Callie




----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:


> Alright samwich, trevor, simmer down now.  You are both acting like immature siblings, the kind who claim not to be touching each other but insist on having a finger hovering only inches away due to a technicality.
> 
> To be fair Trevor really didn't start anything that bad.  He just didn't think you were right about the image quality of a hosting site.  Samwich you jumped right on his throat refusing to let bygones be bygones.... even if it was still fairly harmless, just saying something like "Oh it's you" might as well have poked him with a prod.


 
He started it.  He was bad-mouthing Imgur with no basis.  No one dismisses my favorite image-hosting website with false claims!


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: Some pictures






Spoiler: I'm on the lookout













Spoiler: Bob Dylan is almost 70, so here's an homage


----------



## Jake

I want to upload a more modern one but my hair wont straighten so I don't plan on doing so yet...


----------



## rafren

damn


----------



## Xx Jason xX

an old photo, i still look the same but the fringe going towards the other way


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Xx Jason xX said:


> an old photo, i still look the same but the fringe going towards the other way


 
no. just no.


----------



## Josh

Typhlosion said:


> no. just no.


I don't get whats wrong with that, :/


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Josh said:


> I don't get whats wrong with that, :/


 
you would get it if you knew my position.


----------



## Josh

Typhlosion said:


> you would get it if you knew my position.


 
Explain..?


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Josh said:


> Explain..?


 
it doesn't matter, inside thing..


----------



## Liv

Time for an awkward Science Olympiad picture from States!


Spoiler











Time for a slightly less awkward picture from when I was fooling around with the effects on a mac!


Spoiler


----------



## SamXX

Trevor said:


> He started it.  He was bad-mouthing Imgur with no basis.  No one dismisses my favorite image-hosting website with false claims!


 
Not a false claim, when I first used it around a year ago, it did lower the quality of my image. I don't care if you believe me or not because I know I'm right...


----------



## AndyB

It's like I'm reading a comicbook!


----------



## Psychonaut

Spoiler: high res test













Spoiler: test2













Spoiler: test3













Spoiler: test4













Spoiler: test5











okay, so how big of a picture did you have?  cuz 4000x5000 is pretty ******** big


----------



## SamXX

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: high res test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so how big of a picture did you have?  cuz 4000x5000 is pretty ******** big


 
hew da **** r yew?

I said last time I used it. I ****ing understand that it doesn't reduce the quality now.


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> hew da **** r yew?
> 
> I said last time I used it. I ****ing understand that it doesn't reduce the quality now.


 no need to get your panties in a knot


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> hew da **** r yew?
> 
> I said last time I used it. I ****ing understand that it doesn't reduce the quality now.


 
I don't think that Imgur ever lowered image quality, even though you still haven't provided a definition of what you even mean by that.


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> Not a false claim, when I first used it around a year ago, it did lower the quality of my image. I don't care if you believe me or not because I know I'm right...


 
All I can hear is "Lalala, I'm too scared of the possibility of being wrong so I'm going to block everything out."


----------



## Jake

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: high res test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: test5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so how big of a picture did you have?  cuz 4000x5000 is pretty ******** big


 
OMG YOU'RE SO CUTE!!


----------



## Princess

Omg guys just shutup


----------



## SockHead

Everyone shut up and look at my mustache.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Everyone shut up and look at my mustache.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's very attractive, Sock.


----------



## SockHead

sleepingsickness said:


> That's very attractive, Sock.


 
Thank you kindly


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:


> DAMN YOU TINYPIC AND YOUR LOW QUALITY IMAGE HOSTING MAKING ME LOOK ALL PIXELATED.
> 
> But yeah.


 
cootie.


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: haaaaaaaay guiz haaaaay


----------



## Princess

Merinda you're so pretty <3


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> Omg guys just shutup


 
Make me.  That's right, you can't!


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> Make me.  That's right, you can't!


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


>


 
Wherever do you find these things.


----------



## Jake

I was thinking that same thing, too


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> Wherever do you find these things.


I have a lot of them saved.


----------



## SamXX

Trevor said:


> I don't think that Imgur ever lowered image quality, even though you still haven't provided a definition of what you even mean by that.


 
K baii ***** I do not care about your worthless piece of **** opinion. 

I don't care if you think I'm wrong any more. I do not give a flying **** about you or your ****ty life.

<3


----------



## Sporge27

Trevor said:


> Wherever do you find these things.



I believe it is known as the internet... now I here it is this series of tubes....


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> K baii ***** I do not care about your worthless piece of **** opinion.
> 
> I don't care if you think I'm wrong any more. I do not give a flying **** about you or your ****ty life.
> 
> <3


 
Was it something I said?


----------



## SamXX

merinda! said:


> cootie.


 
Thank you honey! <3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Found one of those visors with hair on them at Wal-Mart. Didn't buy it, but my friend said she wanted a picture of it, so I got one for her. It looks weird because you can still see my hair, though. I haven't posted a picture in a while.


Spoiler


----------



## Psychonaut

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Found one of those visors with hair on them at Wal-Mart. Didn't buy it, but my friend said she wanted a picture of it, so I got one for her. It looks weird because you can still see my hair, though. I haven't posted a picture in a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 my dad's got one of those, but with a wayne's world-esque mullet in back.  also, baseball cap.


----------



## SamXX

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Found one of those visors with hair on them at Wal-Mart. Didn't buy it, but my friend said she wanted a picture of it, so I got one for her. It looks weird because you can still see my hair, though. I haven't posted a picture in a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You look different to how I remember you. Cool visor by the way.


----------



## Princess

SAMwich said:


> K baii ***** I do not care about your worthless piece of **** opinion.
> 
> I don't care if you think I'm wrong any more. I do not give a flying **** about you or your ****ty life.
> 
> <3


I think it's time to change your tampon.


----------



## Xx Jason xX

Xx Jason xX said:


> an old photo, i still look the same but the fringe going towards the other way



Guys, would you say i look older than 16?

Ive recieved free tickets to see a show on television in the studios but i have to be 16, do you think they would check for id?, or do i look old enough? im 15 btw


----------



## Ricano

Xx Jason xX said:


> Guys, would you say i look older than 16?
> 
> Ive recieved free tickets to see a show on television in the studios but i have to be 16, do you think they would check for id?, or do i look old enough? im 15 btw


 
I would assume they would check for ID regardless.


----------



## Liv

Umm... Okay... So...

Guys.. really... drop this whole thing... move on.... stop commenting about it... as long as one person ignores the other it's fine... so why can't we just do that?

If you don't like someone, but them on ignore, don't start trying to pick a fight with them whenever they comment.

Please guys, this place is starting to look like a battlefield.

That is all...

*goes back into the darkness of chat*


edit: Please don't kill me...


----------



## Josh

You look 16 I guess.

And also guys just leave Sam, Obviously he's upset at Trevor and if you reply to him you're only making it worse.


----------



## SamXX

Liv said:


> Umm... Okay... So...
> 
> Guys.. really... drop this whole thing... move on.... stop commenting about it... as long as one person ignores the other it's fine... so why can't we just do that?
> 
> If you don't like someone, but them on ignore, don't start trying to pick a fight with them whenever they comment.
> 
> Please guys, this place is starting to look like a battlefield.
> 
> That is all...
> 
> *goes back into the darkness of chat*
> 
> 
> edit: Please don't kill me...





Josh said:


> You look 16 I guess.
> 
> And also guys just leave Sam, Obviously he's upset at Trevor and if you reply to him you're only making it worse.


 
<3333


----------



## Psychonaut

Xx Jason xX said:


> Guys, would you say i look older than 16?
> 
> Ive recieved free tickets to see a show on television in the studios but i have to be 16, do you think they would check for id?, or do i look old enough? im 15 btw


 are you going with parents or anyone 18+?
cuz i'd assume they'd let you in so long as you have parental consent, i guess.. i dunno.

not much difference between 15 and 16.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sam's not making it any better with his signature. I remember when I did something like that. I felt like a prick afterwards (because I was being one). Somewhere along the line, both of them have to admit they've made a fault somewhere. Nobody's perfect, except for Psychonaut, but that's besides the point.


----------



## SamXX

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Sam's not making it any better with his signature. I remember when I did something like that. I felt like a prick afterwards (because I was being one). Somewhere along the line, both of them have to admit they've made a fault somewhere. Nobody's perfect, except for Psychonaut, but that's besides the point.


 
gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my signature. OK? OK.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SAMwich said:


> gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my signature. OK? OK.


 
You're still being a prick about it.


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my signature. OK? OK.


 whether or not anyone likes your signature is besides the point.

you had to go pretty far out of your way to do that, and it's only detrimental to your image, aside from being antagonistic.
not that that really matters, but whether or not you're correct about what an image hosting site does shouldn't really matter, either.

seriously, grow up and show some class.


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my signature. OK? OK.


 
I liked him better when he wasn't pretending to not give a ****.


----------



## Jake

sleepingsickness said:


> I think it's time to change your tampon.


 
Changing your tampon doesn't change the amount of mood swings you have. Just saying.

And Sam, your picture is fine, I like it, and don't give a **** what these guys say about your photo. Mine always look 10x worse than yours so it's all good


----------



## SamXX

Psychonaut said:


> whether or not anyone likes your signature is besides the point.
> 
> you had to go pretty far out of your way to do that, and it's only detrimental to your image, aside from being antagonistic.
> not that that really matters, but whether or not you're correct about what an image hosting site does shouldn't really matter, either.
> 
> seriously, grow up and show some class.


 
Ha!

I'm not the one who took the imgur thing so far. Trevor was the one who got all defensive over his "special image site" and started telling me I was wrong. Yes I responded but I don't see you having a go at him when he's just as bad for winding me up... Stop taking sides, you're clearly a pathetic little child here too.


----------



## Mino

SAMwich said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'm not the one who took the imgur thing so far. Trevor was the one who got all defensive over his "special image site" and started telling me I was wrong. Yes I responded but I don't see you having a go at him when he's just as bad for winding me up... Stop taking sides, you're clearly a pathetic little child here too.


 
I'd say I was on the offensive.  I'm not sure how I can be defensive while I'm the one who brought the issue (i.e. your baseless claim) to attention.


----------



## Sporge27

Ug you are both being stubborn at this point.  I'd really rather not ban someone over such a petty thing.  Can we both just drop it?

Let me see if I got this whole start of the argument right.  Sam claimed a site had bad image quality.  Trevor disagreed.  Then Sam disagreed with the disagreement though stipulated in the past.  Then Trevor disagreed with that....   wait I got it.  Hitler did it.  There. Now the argument is over by the laws of the internet.

Anyway next person to prod the other gets a lovely warn... er infraction... er whatever the one that actually matters is on this site.  Wow I haven't had to use it yet....  only had to ban bots and the occasional fail troll.

Also here's me in front of the Defense Fridge.  It was at the developer of Defense Grid, Hidden Path games.  Simply by being there first I got a copy of the game, a box of legos, and a cup of tea.  The best kind of prizes for me cause I love all three.



Spoiler












That was for the Valve arg thing, sadly once the internet knew that the key was building the mosaic puzzle, lego editors online are apparently faster, to be fair some parts of the structure were frail.


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:


> Also here's me in front of the Defense Fridge.  It was at the developer of Defense Grid, Hidden Path games.  Simply by being there first I got a copy of the game, a box of legos, and a cup of tea.  The best kind of prizes for me cause I love all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was for the Valve arg thing, sadly once the internet knew that the key was building the mosaic puzzle, lego editors online are apparently faster, to be fair some parts of the structure were frail.


 jelly as ****, fyi.

how many people got the legos and stuff?  how did you know? D:


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Sam, I'm you're friend and all. But if you hate Trevor, Hate him but don't start hating people who agree with you, man. I hate quite some people on TBT but I don't show it, In fact most of them don't even know that but I still treat them as normal as they're not bad people. Please man don't get angry at me because I'm trying to help you and most people hate my help and come back to me saying that I'm right.


----------



## SamXX

Josh said:


> Yeah, Sam, I'm you're friend and all. But if you hate Trevor, Hate him but don't start hating people who agree with you, man. I hate quite some people on TBT but I don't show it, In fact most of them don't even know that but I still treat them as normal as they're not bad people. Please man don't get angry at me because I'm trying to help you and most people hate my help and come back to me saying that I'm right.


 
Who am I hating that's agreeing with me..? I'm not mad at you or anyone else except Trevor.


----------



## Josh

SAMwich said:


> Who am I hating that's agreeing with me..? I'm not mad at you or anyone else except Trevor.


 
Well with him, Kyel, Bacon Boy and Psy I think. Well, You're not mad at them but your attitude man.


----------



## Xx Jason xX

Psychonaut said:


> are you going with parents or anyone 18+?
> cuz i'd assume they'd let you in so long as you have parental consent, i guess.. i dunno.
> 
> not much difference between 15 and 16.



i might go with parents. and in the BBC's case with age permit they might go 'policy' on my ass -.-


----------



## Psychonaut

Xx Jason xX said:


> i might go with parents. and in the BBC's case with age permit they might go 'policy' on my ass -.-


 i doubt they'll crack down on it if you're with your parents.

if they give you any guff, i'm sure that they (your parents) wold tell them to let you in, policy or not.


----------



## SamXX

Josh said:


> Well with him, Kyel, Bacon Boy and Psy I think. Well, You're not mad at them but your attitude man.


 
Kyel, BB and Psy were all rude to me and I'm not the kind of person who's going to let rudeness directed towards me slide so of course I'm going to give a little attitude back and they shouldn't complain because they started it. Simple!


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:


> jelly as ****, fyi.
> 
> how many people got the legos and stuff?  how did you know? D:


 
Well there office is about a half an hour on bike for me, and just out of the shower checked valve arg wiki and apparently they tweeted they would help someone with said puzzle if someone dropped by, I got there first    There was someone else who showed up too though, they at least gave him the game too.


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:


> Ug you are both being stubborn at this point.  I'd really rather not ban someone over such a petty thing.  Can we both just drop it?
> 
> Let me see if I got this whole start of the argument right.  Sam claimed a site had bad image quality.  Trevor disagreed.  Then Sam disagreed with the disagreement though stipulated in the past.  Then Trevor disagreed with that....   wait I got it.  Hitler did it.  There. Now the argument is over by the laws of the internet.
> 
> Anyway next person to prod the other gets a lovely warn... er infraction... er whatever the one that actually matters is on this site.  Wow I haven't had to use it yet....  only had to ban bots and the occasional fail troll.


 
Considering he ignored me like two days ago, I've got to ask why you are still considering this an issue.


----------



## Sporge27

Trevor said:


> Considering he ignored me like two days ago, I've got to ask why you are still considering this an issue.


 You both just posted yesturday! GAH


----------



## Jas0n

Sporge27 said:


> You both just posted yesturday! GAH


 
Kinda proves that Sam's just stirring up trouble.


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:


> You both just posted yesturday! GAH


 
The days sort of blend together in a boozey haze for me.  One tequila sunrise may be a tequila sunset.


----------



## SamXX

Jas0n said:


> Kinda proves that Sam's just stirring up trouble.


 
How does that kind of prove anything? I'm the one who's ignored Trevor, I don't even want to see his posts, let alone reply to them and cause trouble.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trevor said:


> The days sort of blend together in a boozey haze for me.  One tequila sunrise may be a tequila sunset.


 
That wasn't tequila...


----------



## Mino

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> That wasn't tequila...


 
gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my tequila. OK? OK.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trevor said:


> gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my tequila. OK? OK.


 
XD
icwutudidthar


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> Kyel, BB and Psy were all rude to me and I'm not the kind of person who's going to let rudeness directed towards me slide so of course I'm going to give a little attitude back and they shouldn't complain because they started it. Simple!


 OH GOD IT'S AN OFFENSIVE RUDE POST I BETTER SAY **** OFF BEFORE MY FEELINGS ARE HURT


----------



## Elliot

10 pages of fighting
LMFAAAOOOO


----------



## Jeremy

Please use this thread for the Picture Thread and nothing else.


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:


> Please use this thread for the Picture Thread and nothing else.


 
Party pooper.


----------



## rafren

Jer saves the day.




Trevor said:


> Party pooper.




I think you need some cake.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Me burning Magnesium












And don't ask me why there is some random skank with a match who we nearly killed..


----------



## Princess

SAMwich said:


> gurl bai. I don't care whatchu think, I like my signature. OK? OK.


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler










fre$her then a muhfuh'a.


----------



## rafren

Kyel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fre$her then a muhfuh'a.


 
*B.A.M.F of the day*


----------



## Kyel

rafren said:


> *B.A.M.F of the day*


 
B.A.M.F of the century*


----------



## Sonicdude41

Me before I graduated.  Lighting could have a bit better, but whatever.  



Spoiler: graduation



too slow


----------



## KCourtnee

Here's my most recent picture. 






My prom dress. This was taken right after prom in the bathrooms at the place we were at. This was May 7th.


----------



## rafren




----------



## Jake

KCourtnee said:


> Here's my most recent picture.
> 
> 
> 
> My prom dress. This was taken right after prom in the bathrooms at the place we were at. This was May 7th.


 
Finally, someone uploaded their prom dress. I was waiting for someone to do this... Your dress is pretty


----------



## Kyel

I smoke two *cigs* in the morning
I smoke two *cigs* at night,
I smoke two *cigs* in the afternoon
and it makes me feel alright
smoke two *cigs* in time of peace
into the time of war
smoke two *cigs* before i smoke two *cigs*
and then i smoke some more <3


----------



## Josh

Kyel said:


> I smoke two *cigs* in the morning
> I smoke two *cigs* at night,
> I smoke two *cigs* in the afternoon
> and it makes me feel alright
> smoke two *cigs* in time of peace
> into the time of war
> smoke two *cigs* before i smoke two *cigs*
> and then i smoke some more <3


 
Nice man.


----------



## Psychonaut

Kyel said:


> I smoke two *cigs* in the morning
> I smoke two *cigs* at night,
> I smoke two *cigs* in the afternoon
> and it makes me feel alright
> smoke two *cigs* in time of peace
> into the time of war
> smoke two *cigs* before i smoke two *cigs*
> and then i smoke some *two* more <3


 4char


----------



## Ciaran

Kyel said:


> I smoke two *cigs* in the morning
> I smoke two *cigs* at night,
> I smoke two *cigs* in the afternoon
> and it makes me feel alright
> smoke two *cigs* in time of peace
> into the time of war
> smoke two *cigs* before i smoke two *cigs*
> and then i smoke some more <3


 
That's a lot of smoke for tobacco (;


----------



## Kyel

Psychonaut said:


> 4char


 
heh...heh...heheheheheh.... -.-



Ciaran said:


> That's a lot of smoke for tobacco (;


 :3 shhh


----------



## Gnome

man, I always miss the arguments.


----------



## -Aaron

Sporge27 said:


> Ug you are both being stubborn at this point.  I'd really rather not ban someone over such a petty thing.  Can we both just drop it?
> 
> Let me see if I got this whole start of the argument right.  Sam claimed a site had bad image quality.  Trevor disagreed.  Then Sam disagreed with the disagreement though stipulated in the past.  Then Trevor disagreed with that....   wait I got it.  Hitler did it.  There. Now the argument is over by the laws of the internet.
> 
> Anyway next person to prod the other gets a lovely warn... er infraction... er whatever the one that actually matters is on this site.  Wow I haven't had to use it yet....  only had to ban bots and the occasional fail troll.
> 
> Also here's me in front of the Defense Fridge.  It was at the developer of Defense Grid, Hidden Path games.  Simply by being there first I got a copy of the game, a box of legos, and a cup of tea.  The best kind of prizes for me cause I love all three.
> 
> That was for the Valve arg thing, sadly once the internet knew that the key was building the mosaic puzzle, lego editors online are apparently faster, to be fair some parts of the structure were frail.


 Oh what. I am now just realizing that you were the guy that added me on Facebook way back when.


----------



## Sporge27

-Aaron said:


> Oh what. I am now just realizing that you were the guy that added me on Facebook way back when.


 
What I thought you knew :/  the friend finder has allowed me to triangulate other tbt members.  You were one of them... why on earth did you add me if you didn't realize this lol


----------



## -Aaron

Sporge27 said:


> What I thought you knew :/  the friend finder has allowed me to triangulate other tbt members.  You were one of them... why on earth did you add me if you didn't realize this lol


Because you were mutual friends with Psychonaut, Andy, Lisa and Miranda, so I assumed that I know you from the internet. Couldn't pinpoint from where though, then I forgot to look into it after a while.


----------



## Psychonaut

-Aaron said:


> Because you were mutual friends with Psychonaut, Andy, Lisa and Miranda, so I assumed that I know you from the internet. Couldn't pinpoint from where though, then I forgot to look into it after a while.


 wait
i'm frends with sporge?
when did this happen


----------



## Princess

kyel ur hawt
lolk


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> kyel ur hawt
> lolk


 
Lawl.



Spoiler: Niece and I.


----------



## Princess

EVELYN IS SO CUTE
and dont hate trevor


----------



## rafren

Trevor said:


> Lawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Niece and I.


 
Cute.


----------



## Kyel

Trevor said:


> kyel ur hawt


 
see... That's^ what I was looking for D:


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











I'm on the left


----------



## Thunder

Trevor said:


> Lawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Niece and I.



It's Justin Bieber and a Baby, baby, baby, ooh.


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: Me burning Magnesium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't ask me why there is some random skank with a match who we nearly killed..


 
we did that in science


----------



## Sporge27

Psychonaut said:


> wait
> i'm frends with sporge?
> when did this happen



At least I thought it was you....  friends with andy, bacon, aaron and lisa with me.. had a lot of pics that were your avatar on here.  :/  you should be able to see me as a friend in common with andy anyway... does everyone just accept weird friend requests without question?


----------



## Psychonaut

Sporge27 said:


> At least I thought it was you....  friends with andy, bacon, aaron and lisa with me.. had a lot of pics that were your avatar on here.  :/  you should be able to see me as a friend in common with andy anyway... does everyone just accept weird friend requests without question?


 no, i don't remember friending you at all

and i really wanted to but i have a fakebook


----------



## Jake

Trevor said:


> Lawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Niece and I.


 Red-eye removal on a camera stops scary looking babies 

but that is a cute baby regardless if red eyes.


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler: Workin on abz











:X don't mind my surgery scar...


----------



## Jeremy

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the left


 What a boss


----------



## Skipper82342

Don't has picks.


----------



## Serk102

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Found one of those visors with hair on them at Wal-Mart. Didn't buy it, but my friend said she wanted a picture of it, so I got one for her. It looks weird because you can still see my hair, though. I haven't posted a picture in a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You're not in your usual chair, this frightens me.


----------



## rafren

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the left


 



Kyel said:


> Spoiler: Workin on abz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :X don't mind my surgery scar...





B.A.M.Fs.


----------



## Kyel

Rafren, I believe YOU are the B.A.M.F <3


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the left


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


>


 
I'd do 'em.


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> I'd do 'em.


----------



## Thunder

Where the hell do you get all these pictures from?


----------



## NikoKing

Thunderstruck said:


> Where the hell do you get all these pictures from?


 
a 4chan board most likely.


----------



## kierraaa-

NikoKing said:


> a 4chan board most likely.


 


Thunderstruck said:


> Where the hell do you get all these pictures from?


 
Tumblr actually,


----------



## Princess

Lol I don't do 4chan.
Silly tbters.

I have a whole folder for gifs and then another folder for these faces


----------



## merinda!

*my hair looks kinda ratty but....*



Spoiler: c:


----------



## kierraaa-

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: c:


 
so prudyyyy<3


----------



## rafren

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: c:


 
There are other asian people on TBT? 

hello, my friend <3


----------



## Thunder

rafren said:


> There are other asian people on TBT?
> 
> hello, my friend <3


 
Quite a few, I think.


----------



## coffeebean!

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: c:


 
Pretty hair, very long

Keepin' it short, yeeeeeee



Spoiler


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I would post here.


If I wasn't so darn camera shy > >


----------



## AndyB

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I would post here.
> If I wasn't so darn camera shy > >


 
You have pictures on your profile. So don't go giving that camera shy mumbo jumbo.


----------



## SockHead

sleepingsickness said:


>


----------



## Serk102

coffeebean! said:


> Pretty hair, very long
> 
> Keepin' it short, yeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Where did this blonde hair come from.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

omgogmgogmgomg coffee and merinda, you guys are gorgeous.


----------



## Thunder

Serk102 said:


> Where did this blonde hair come from.


 
I was thinkin' the same thing.

We must have a telepathic connection :O Like twins, maybe we're twins.


----------



## Callie

Spoiler: starbucks after graduation motha bleepas (I don't know why I'm obsessed with motha bleepas as of late :-/)








and now I'm a freshman!


----------



## Thunder

I never got to go to a Star Bucks after graduation


----------



## Callie

Thunderstruck said:


> I never got to go to a Star Bucks after graduation


 
Well it was the hottest day in new york since 1933, and I made the stupid mistake of running to school while wearing heals that morning because I was running late. (Never a good idea, your feet will punish you for this heinous crime) My dad and I were thirsty and my feet were not happy with me, so we stopped for some iced tea.

But don't worry, you time to shine will come. Just run to school in heels, and all your delicious starbucky dreams will be fulfilled 
If people laugh at you, they are just amazed that you have the courage to make your dreams come true, and just don't know how to react. The amount of respect they will have for you will be off the charts.


----------



## Thunder

Callie said:


> Well it was the hottest day in new york since 1933, and I made the stupid mistake of running to school while wearing heals that morning because I was running late. (Never a good idea, your feet will punish you for this heinous crime) My dad and I were thirsty and my feet were not happy with me, so we stopped for some iced tea.
> 
> But don't worry, you time to shine will come. Just run to school in heels, and all your delicious starbucky dreams will be fulfilled
> If people laugh at you, they are just amazed that you have the courage to make your dreams come true, and just don't know how to react. The amount of respect they will have for you will be off the charts.


 
Splendid idea! ...Do I have to wear the dress too? Because red is _not_ my color.


----------



## Callie

Thunderstruck said:


> Splendid idea! ...Do I have to wear the dress too? Because red is _not_ my color.


 
Normally, I would say yes, but for you I'll make an exception. You have to wear the same dress, but you can get it in either yucky yellow, puke pink, purple nurple, or grotesque green if you wish.


----------



## Thunder

Callie said:


> Normally, I would say yes, but for you I'll make an exception. You have to wear the same dress, but you can get it in either yucky yellow, puke pink, purple nurple, or grotesque green if you wish.


 
I'll go with green


----------



## Callie

Thunderstruck said:


> I'll go with green


 
I thought you would, it really goes with your teeth 
But remember, you do still have to pay for your starbuck fun times. We're running a little low these days.


----------



## Thunder

Callie said:


> I thought you would, it really goes with your teeth
> But remember, you do still have to pay for your starbuck fun times. We're running a little low these days.


 
Actually, I think my teeth are more yellow but I guess that works too.

Oh noes, do you accept pocket lint?


----------



## Callie

Thunderstruck said:


> Actually, I think my teeth are more yellow but I guess that works too.
> 
> Oh noes, do you accept pocket lint?


 
Eh, it's like a yellowish green.

And this dress doesn't have pocket lint. You got some splaining to do...


----------



## coffeebean!

Serk102 said:


> Where did this blonde hair come from.


 
Hi Johnny <3

I was bleaching my hair, to dye it blue. Sort of liked the way it looked so I kept it. It's like half light, half dark and already asymmetrical, so why not. Plus, it's already ready to be colored, whenever I feel like.


----------



## SamXX

Spoiler


----------



## Marcus

SAMwich said:


> Spoiler


 
Are you the ripped black guy in the back? XD


----------



## SockHead

SAMwich said:


> Spoiler


 
aw yeaaah Sam gettin' the ladies


----------



## SamXX

SockHead said:


> aw yeaaah Sam gettin' the ladies


 omglol

jsyk: I'm gay so not quite. Haha.


----------



## Ciaran

SAMwich said:


> Spoiler


 
Sam you tank :L can you handle drink through a straw? :L

Also: WHERE DID YOUR FACEBOOK GO?


----------



## SamXX

Ciaran said:


> Sam you tank :L can you handle drink through a straw? :L
> 
> Also: WHERE DID YOUR FACEBOOK GO?



New account:

http://www.facebook.com/sam.mcglone3


----------



## Ciaran

SAMwich said:


> New account:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/sam.mcglone3


 
Thanks for adding me :L


----------



## kierraaa-

Spoiler


----------



## Ricano

kierraaa- said:


> Spoiler


 
bamf.


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler



 <-- my face


----------



## Princess

Kierra gurl you purty


----------



## Liv

Spoiler


----------



## SamXX

Cutie Liv!


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler: lol..wtf


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











before I cut my hair ha


----------



## Princess

Woaah you look so different. Still good. 



Spoiler: Don't float your own boat, ends up ugly.


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I cut my hair ha


 
I wouldn't mind kissing that man between the cheeks.


----------



## SockHead

Trevor said:


> I wouldn't mind kissing that man between the cheeks.


 





thanks?


----------



## Mino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5posU08HjXg&t=2m3s

Edit - I doubt that changes much.


----------



## Princess

It doesn't.


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> It doesn't.


 
You don't know ****.


----------



## SockHead

I'm still flattered.


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> You don't know ****.


----------



## sarahbear

edit.


----------



## Princess

sarahdactyl said:


> Spoiler: horrible webcam quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3


----------



## sarahbear

sleepingsickness said:


>


 
Omg, I love you, Pally.


----------



## Princess

sarahdactyl said:


> Omg, I love you, Pally.


 I love you too


----------



## Thunder

Whoa, Pally finally posted her picture :O


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:


> Whoa, Pally finally posted her picture :O


MAYBE IF YOU ADDED ME ON FACEBOOK YOU COULD SEE MY FACE


----------



## Thunder

I don't have a Facebook.


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't have a Facebook.


:'''''(


----------



## Thunder

Yes, 'tis a tragedy.


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:


> Yes, 'tis a tragedy.


 A big one.


----------



## Kyel

sleepingsickness said:


> MAYBE IF YOU ADDED ME ON FACEBOOK YOU COULD SEE MY FACE


 
I been tryin D:


----------



## Princess

Kyel said:


> I been tryin D:


 what


----------



## Kyel

sleepingsickness said:


> what


 
u herr me


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler: Progress


----------



## Princess

I don't get it...and YERRRR CUTEEE


----------



## Kyel

I know.


----------



## rafren

Kyel said:


> I know.


----------



## Princess

You guys need to either
a) post better gifs
b) stop stealing my swag
hurr


----------



## Mino

That's a .jpeg, Pally.


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> That's a .jpeg, Pally.







get rekt


----------



## Liv

Spoiler












super nerdy science olympiad award wooooot


----------



## Internetakias




----------



## Mino

Liv said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super nerdy science olympiad award wooooot


 
I like your decor.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Liv, you're really pretty!


----------



## Micah

Spoiler: It's been a while since I've done this


----------



## coffeebean!

Liv said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super nerdy science olympiad award wooooot



I'm very jelly of your cute science award



Spoiler










Went blueeeeee


----------



## Elliot

coffeebean! said:


> I'm very jelly of your cute science award
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went blueeeeee


 

I like your blue hair.


----------



## Ricano

coffeebean! said:


> I'm very jelly of your cute science award
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went blueeeeee



Hey Ramona.


----------



## crazyredd45

coffeebean! said:


> I'm very jelly of your cute science award
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went blueeeeee





Spoiler: coffeebeans twin


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> That's a .jpeg, Pally.


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler: ears gauged











skipped 7 sizes, since they didn't have the size i wanted to start with :l ... thus, bloody mess @ 7am


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Home.


----------



## coffeebean!

Ricano said:


> Hey Ramona.


 
Everyone at school said I looked like her after they saw Scott Pilgrim even before I had blue hair :x


----------



## Ricano

coffeebean! said:


> Everyone at school said I looked like her after they saw Scott Pilgrim even before I had blue hair :x


 
Going green next?


----------



## coffeebean!

Ricano said:


> Going green next?


 
I think I'm either going white or pink 

I already did green (sort of) and purple


----------



## Callie

coffeebean! said:


> I think I'm either going white or pink
> 
> I already did green (sort of) and purple



I'd go with pink personally, but up to you completely. Both would look nice.


----------



## SockHead

Kyel said:


> Spoiler: ears gauged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipped 7 sizes, since they didn't have the size i wanted to start with :l ... thus, bloody mess @ 7am


 
Dude your ears aren't going to heal right. What size did you put in? I skipped a size by one and it hurt like ****.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











i took my dads webcam


----------



## Kyel

Spoiler










br00tz




SockHead said:


> Dude your ears aren't going to heal right. What size did you put in? I skipped a size by one and it hurt like ****.



8


----------



## brotatochip

edit.


----------



## Thunder

Ya look good Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarlperiod *thumbs up*


----------



## brotatochip

Thunderstruck said:


> Ya look good Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarlperiod *thumbs up*


 
...Three a's, thank you.


----------



## sarahbear

edit.


----------



## brotatochip

sarahdactyl said:


> Spoiler: sup br0skis


 You are gorgeous, Sarah!


----------



## sarahbear

kaaarl. said:


> You are gorgeous, Sarah!


 
Coming from you, beautiful? :]


----------



## brotatochip

sarahdactyl said:


> Coming from you, beautiful? :]


Oh stop, you're making me blush! But really, you are stunning girl!


----------



## Kyel

You all so beautiful.


----------



## rafren

smexy.


----------



## Princess

Fabio's really short..


----------



## Wish

TBT, you are one sexy, sexy, sexy bunch. c:


----------



## Massimo

Sorry,  I don't know how to make this a spoiler..






I'm the short one.
Just kidding!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'm actually average height--my buddies are just ****ing giants. They're all at least 6 feet 2 inches.


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:


> I'm actually average height--my buddies are just ****ing giants. They're all at least 6 feet 2 inches.


Aren't you around 5'3"?
Lol.


----------



## brotatochip

sleepingsickness said:


> Aren't you around 5'3"?
> Lol.


 I thought thats how tall you are, Pally? xD


----------



## Micah

Massimo: Looking good.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

sleepingsickness said:


> Aren't you around 5'3"?
> Lol.


 
Er, no? I'm 5 feet, 6 inches.


----------



## Princess

brotatochip said:


> I thought thats how tall you are, Pally? xD


I'm 16..and a girl. 
Fab: STILL SHORT


----------



## Liv

Fabioisonfire said:


> Er, no? I'm 5 feet, 6 inches.


 

pssssh, I'm taller than you.


----------



## brotatochip

sleepingsickness said:


> I'm 16..and a girl.
> Fab: STILL SHORT


 
Psh so, I'm a girl and I'm 5'7 : )


----------



## Princess

brotatochip said:


> Psh so, I'm a girl and I'm 5'7 : )


----------



## Liv

brotatochip said:


> Psh so, I'm a girl and I'm 5'7 : )


Psh so, I'm a girl, a few years younger than you guys, and I'm 5'8.


----------



## Princess

Liv said:


> Psh so, I'm a girl, a few years younger than you guys, and I'm 5'8.











hehehe jk


----------



## twinkinator

I'm a guy and 5'9".


----------



## Liv

sleepingsickness said:


> hehehe jk


----------



## brotatochip

Liv said:


> Psh so, I'm a girl, a few years younger than you guys, and I'm 5'8.


I'm getting there!


----------



## Princess

Liv said:


>


----------



## Liv

sleepingsickness said:


>


----------



## Princess

Liv said:


>


...why would you cry if I said I love you?


----------



## Liv

sleepingsickness said:


> ...why would you cry if I said I love you?


 
tears of joy... of course.


----------



## Princess

Liv said:


> tears of joy... of course.


----------



## Liv

sleepingsickness said:


>


 






I'm just going to go now...


----------



## coffeebean!

This is too funny


----------



## Thunder

sleepingsickness said:


> ...why would you cry if I said I love you?


 
Why wouldn't she cry? ;O


----------



## Callie

I'm 5'3.5, everyone says I'm short :O. I'm average!  I think...


----------



## Kyel




----------



## Psychonaut

cool pictures, tbt


----------



## rafren

lol'd for the past 2 pages


----------



## Liv

*dysfunctional family is dysfunctional*


----------



## Josh

Liv said:


>


 I'm slightly confused


----------



## Liv

Josh said:


> I'm slightly confused


 

two brothers and myself.


----------



## Josh

Liv said:


> two brothers and myself.


 
Ah, I thought it was your brothers wedding or something, which was why I was confused that your other brother was wearing a t-shirt.


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:


> Why wouldn't she cry? ;O


I'm not that bad...


----------



## Jeremy

This thread should be more about being the Picture Thread and less about GIFs or whatever.


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: hairscut



Nope


----------



## AndyB

What a handsome chap you are.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:


> What a handsome chap you are.


 
He is kinda cute.


----------



## Mino

Teehee.


----------



## Rhonda

Erm I forgot....How Do we make spoilers again :3


----------



## Mino

Rhonda said:


> Erm I forgot....How Do we make spoilers again :3


 
<spoiler=spoiler title here>spoiler contents here</spoiler>

Only instead of < and > , instead use [ and ] .  Sorry, I don't know how else to say that.


----------



## Ciaran

You'd get it after a beer or two, Trevor


----------



## Thunder

Jeremy said:


> This thread should be more about being the Picture Thread and less about GIFs or whatever.


 
What if the GIF is a picture of somebody? =o


----------



## Princess

Awuh Trev, you cutie.


----------



## Sporge27

trev is cute.  This I can confirm


----------



## Sonicdude41

Sporge27 said:


> trev is cute.  This I can confirm


 
This.


----------



## Mino

I am adored called cute by straight and gay alike.  Weh.  Thanks, though.

Edit - And Pally.

Edit 2 - I'm being made to post this:



Spoiler: sign


----------



## rafren

Trevor said:


> I am adored called cute by straight and gay alike.  Weh.  Thanks, though.
> 
> Edit - And Pally.
> 
> Edit 2 - I'm being made to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sign


 
My, don't you look dashing today.


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> I am adored called cute by straight and gay alike.  Weh.  Thanks, though.
> 
> Edit - And Pally.
> 
> Edit 2 - I'm being made to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sign


 Awww yeee


----------



## AndyB

So I was looking through my old pictures and I found this old beaut!



Spoiler











And I STILL have no idea who did this.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Is that anime female version of Andy?

Because it's turning me on.


----------



## Caius

Andy is adorable <3


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> So I was looking through my old pictures and I found this old beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> too sexy for quotes
> 
> 
> 
> And I STILL have no idea who did this.



OMG THAT'S AMAZING!!! I love it.


----------



## Candy

oo these are fun :3 okay this is the most recent picture of me. (Just got back from the lake so it's not quite accurate. GOT A TAN GOIN ON NOW C: )


----------



## Bacon Boy

Candy said:


> prettyblackandwhitepicture
> 
> oo these are fun :3 okay this is the most recent picture of me. (Just got back from the lake so it's not quite accurate. GOT A TAN GOIN ON NOW C: )


 
I feel like I know you from somewhere... You look familiar.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Meeee =P (you might have to click to make it larger)


Spoiler: spoilerr


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler











Not me, but a new teaser for David and I's new short film. Made the whole thing from scratch.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











I'm in Iowa lol


----------



## Princess

Sheep!


----------



## Candy

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I feel like I know you from somewhere... You look familiar.



Real life or websites~*~*~*? :O


----------



## Bacon Boy

Candy said:


> Real life or websites~*~*~*? :O


 
Real Life 
It's weird...


----------



## Candy

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Real Life
> It's weird...


 Where do you live? :0


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Iowa lol


 
What are you doing taking pictures next to humans?


----------



## muffun

Gettin' ready to board dat plane~ New York airports are a sin against humanity. 



Spoiler


----------



## Candy

muffun said:


> Gettin' ready to board dat plane~ New York airports are a sin against humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
AWWW COOOOT


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: I realized I don't often smile in the pictures I take.  Or wear my glasses.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Candy said:


> Where do you live? :0


 
Texas


----------



## Ron Swanson

WHO ARE ALL OF THESE PEOPLE?!?!?!?!

yeah


----------



## Caius

Ron Swanson said:


> WHO ARE ALL OF THESE PEOPLE?!?!?!?!
> 
> yeah



I laughed


----------



## Ciaran

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: I realized I don't often smile in the pictures I take.  Or wear my glasses.


 
Or comb your hair apparently... <.<

:L


----------



## Ricano

Ron Swanson said:


> WHO ARE ALL OF THESE PEOPLE?!?!?!?!
> 
> yeah



Did you do a little dance?


----------



## Ron Swanson

Ricano said:


> Did you do a little dance?


 
oh my GOD 
I was debating whether or not I was going to dance but I was too embarrassed to do anything


----------



## Mino

Ciaran said:


> Or comb your hair apparently... <.<
> 
> :L


 
I haven't combed my hair since I was 12.  My hair is naturally straight, I have to style it like that.


----------



## Princess

trev yew cute



Spoiler: lolsup


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> trev yew cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lolsup


 
Pally took this picture after the car she was in flipped over.


----------



## Thunder

Trevor said:


> Pally took this picture after the car she was in flipped over.


 
That's the first thing I'd think of doing if my car was flipped over.


----------



## «Jack»

Got a new hat in Italy.


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

I want a fedora like that D=


----------



## kalinn

Just got back from vacation in Hawaii. 


Spoiler: My luau outfit


----------



## Jake

kalinn said:


> Just got back from vacation in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My luau outfit
> 
> 
> 
> : D


 

Pretty necklace 



[size=-12]And you obv[/size]


----------



## Psychonaut

sleepingsickness said:


> trev yew cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lolsup


 qt
4ch


----------



## Princess

f4nks fro


----------



## Ciaran

Trevor said:


> I haven't combed my hair since I was 12.  My hair is naturally straight, I have to style it like that.


 
Oh you college kids


----------



## NikoKing

I think I can post some pics if I can find any on my hard drive


----------



## NikoKing

I look sad in this picture lol.


Spoiler










btw I'm wearing a bears hat


----------



## Jake

You look completely different >>
I'm not believing that's you.


----------



## NikoKing

Bidoof said:


> You look completely different >>
> I'm not believing that's you.


 


Spoiler: 4 Years Ago... in a prepubescent land










well this was a pic I took about 4 years ago. does it bring back some form of resemblance? 

or were you talking about the Photoshop edit I did of myself? Lol


----------



## Jake

NikoKing said:


> Spoiler: 4 Years Ago... in a prepubescent land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this was a pic I took about 4 years ago. does it bring back some form of resemblance?
> 
> or were you talking about the Photoshop edit I did of myself? Lol



yes that picture!!!

that other one makes you look black >> no racistness there


----------



## NikoKing

Bidoof said:


> yes that picture!!!
> 
> that other one makes you look black >> no racistness there


 
well I was in bad lighting when I took it, so that might be why.  In my 3-4 year old pic I'm out in the sunshine but in the recent one I'm in my room at around 10:00 PM.


----------



## kalinn

Ohmygoodnesss. You look completely different. Grew into a cutie


----------



## Princess

Woooaaaaahh. Niko, you're all grown up. :')


----------



## Mino

NikoKing said:


> I look sad in this picture lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm wearing a bears hat


 
15-year-old can grow facial hair and I can't on the eve of my 20th birthday.

No regrets.


----------



## Jake

NikoKing said:


> well I was in bad lighting when I took it, so that might be why.  In my 3-4 year old pic I'm out in the sunshine but in the recent one I'm in my room at around 10:00 PM.


 
TAKE A PHOTO RIGHT NOW


----------



## Psychonaut

Trevor said:


> 15-year-old can grow facial hair and I can't on the eve of my 20th birthday.
> 
> No regrets.


----------



## NikoKing

thanks for the comments guys, lol. I can try to find some more or take another one later on in better lighting.


----------



## Liv

So today, I barely went outside, and somehow got sunburned.







I don't even...


----------



## Ron Swanson

hi


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Sexy new look!!


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: Sexy new look!!


 
I like your teeth.


----------



## Jake

Thanks, I brush 4 times a day and floss in between classes.


----------



## Spirit

Spoiler: Hi, TBT











I was bored and messing around with my webcam.  I haven't been on here in foreverrr.


----------



## merinda!

TBT is filled with such pretty people.

h8 u all.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Spirit said:


> Spoiler: Hi, TBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored and messing around with my webcam.  I haven't been on here in foreverrr.


 
Not sure if attractive female... Or underage girl...


----------



## AndyB

Oh Fabio...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:


> Oh Fabio...


 
Unfortunate being older now, isn't it?


----------



## Spirit

Haha.  I'm 18.  The picture doesn't do me justice.


----------



## Mino

Spirit said:


> Haha.  I'm 18.  The picture doesn't do me justice.


 
Lawl.




			
				Fabio said:
			
		

> PLAY BALL!


----------



## Callie

Spoiler: Apparently some girl in my film photography class took this when I wasn't looking...


----------



## Spirit

Well Callie certainly is pretty!  

Are those Mickey Mouse earrings?


----------



## Callie

Awe, thanks ! And yes, yes they are. Disney world is the best thing ever, went there for the first time earlier in the year.


----------



## Spirit

Aw!  Yeah, it is!  I haven't been there in years.  I miss it!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Spirit said:


> Haha.  I'm 18.  The picture doesn't do me justice.





Spirit said:


> Haha.  *I'm 18.*





Spirit said:


> *I'm 18.*





Spirit said:


> *18*




Hi I'm Fabio. I'll cut to the chase, you're attractive, I'm attractive...


----------



## Spirit

Friends?  K.


----------



## Princess

Fabio you're the biggest douche bag on these forums.
Congrats man


----------



## Fabioisonfire

sleepingsickness said:


> Fabio you're the biggest douche bag on these forums.
> Congrats man


 
Yes... My last post was completely and totally serious.

But yeah, I am the biggest douche on here. By far.


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:


> Yes... My last post was completely and totally serious.
> 
> But yeah, I am the biggest douche on here. By far.


Yes... As serious as mine. 

derp.


----------



## Sporge27

Hey Fabio I hear your over 18


----------



## twinkinator




----------



## muffun

Cutest Couple 2011 gogogo c:


----------



## Jas0n

muffun said:


> Cutest Couple 2011 gogogo c:


 
Fabio and Spirit or Fabio and Sporge? Lol.


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:


> Fabio and Spirit or Fabio and Sporge? Lol.


 
Fabio and Fabio.


----------



## muffun

Jas0n said:


> Fabio and Spirit or Fabio and Sporge? Lol.


 
Fabio and his right hand.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

muffun said:


> Fabio and his right hand.


 
Zing!


----------



## Jake

Sporge27 said:


> Hey Fabio I hear your over 18


 
I'm over 18.



[size=-4]please work[/size]


----------



## Sporge27

Bidoof said:


> I'm over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> [size=-4]please work[/size]


----------



## Jake

/offended


----------



## Sporge27

Bidoof said:


> /offended


 
tis ok, I can't say it if you want it.  Is against the laws of comedy.


----------



## Jake

wut.


----------



## merinda!

muffun said:


> Fabio and his right hand.


 And it's name is Jill.


----------



## Jake

merinda! said:


> And it's name is Jill.


 
If I saw Muffun's post earlier I could have had fun with it (;


----------



## merinda!

Bidoof said:


> If I saw Muffun's post earlier I could have had fun with it (;



um what.


----------



## Jake

merinda! said:


> um what.


 
I'll just post this for now...

Fabio and his right hand.
Fabio and his left hand.
Gotta make my mind up
...


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> I'll just post this for now...
> 
> Fabio and his right hand.
> Fabio and his left hand.
> Gotta make my mind up
> ...


 
which hand will he taaake

OHHHHHHHHH

~~~


----------



## KCourtnee

My most recent picture.


----------



## Bulerias

Being stupid in an antique shop.


----------



## Poots

Meeeee!
(me and KCourtnee share a photobucket because I forgot my PW for mines)


----------



## Bacon Boy

My before picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Can't wait to see the after in a couple of months/weeks/whatever.)


----------



## SockHead

Everyone's looking great 



Spoiler: lol











Hair is getting longer, ears are getting bigger, and mustache is at full length.


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> Everyone's looking great
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair is getting longer, ears are getting bigger, and mustache is at full length.


 
OH MY :3 
Where in Florida did you say you were?


----------



## KCourtnee

This is a pic I took today. My hair was up, obviously.


----------



## Bulerias

gigging


----------



## rafren

Bulerias said:


> gigging


 
aww yeaah


----------



## Elliot

Bulerias said:


> Being stupid in an antique shop.


 
Somehow, this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## SockHead

Zr388 said:


> OH MY :3
> Where in Florida did you say you were?


 
Sarasota lol come visit me


----------



## Princess

Shave it Chris ohmygod


----------



## Elliot

SockHead said:


> Sarasota lol come visit me


 My old friend and his friends live in Sarasota, do you go to PV?


----------



## SockHead

Elliot said:


> My old friend and his friends live in Sarasota, do you go to PV?


 
I don't know what PV is. And if it's a school, I already graduated soo


----------



## kierraaa-

Everybody's looking good [=


----------



## Elliot

SockHead said:


> I don't know what PV is. And if it's a school, I already graduated soo


 
Okay then,


----------



## IceCold526

Me getting a football picture last year ---> Me listening to The Devil Wears Prada(band) and August Burns Red


----------



## rafren

IceCold526 said:


> Me getting a football picture last year --->View attachment 372 Me listening to The Devil Wears Prada(band) and August Burns RedView attachment 373



You look. . . really young.


----------



## IceCold526

rafren said:


> You look. . . really young.


The were both taken when i was 12...now im 13


----------



## Bulerias

gigging again...serious business



Spoiler


----------



## Ricano

Another year goes by and I still look the same. =[



Spoiler: bad quality, shield your eyes















TBT is filled with attractive peeps.


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: Who spends time in the library during the summer?  This guy!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Chris- And you're one of 'em! =D Noice glasses brah.
@Trevor- Was there a wind storm in the library? :3c


----------



## Jake

[video=facebook;1629407061723]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1629407061723&comments&set=t.1168011787&type=1[/video]

Idk if you can see it. It's kinda old, but I didn't even know at the time she was filming.


BUT...

this is the video that made me and her become best friends  <3


----------



## Brad

*Mini-Me!*

Me when I was 5!


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> [video=facebook;1629407061723]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1629407061723&comments&set=t.1168011787&type=1[/video]
> 
> Idk if you can see it. It's kinda old, but I didn't even know at the time she was filming.
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> this is the video that made me and her become best friends  <3



"This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings"

I'm curious. D:


----------



## Callie

Brad said:


> Me when I was 5!



Is coote :3

When I was little I thought smiling in pictures was stupid and made no sense if I wasn't feeling super happy so...



Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

if we're doing old pictures theeeeen..



Spoiler











check out my pokemon swag


----------



## Callie

SockHead said:


> if we're doing old pictures theeeeen..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my pokemon swag



My brother used to have that shirt in black. In fact you look a lot like him when he was that age ...


----------



## Jake

rafren said:


> "This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings"
> 
> I'm curious. D:




I was in a ramen (noodle) restaurant in Japan, which was only like 5 minutes away from the Hotel (but the Hotel was on the top of a hill) and I was heaps tired and I had an ice-cream sandwich and I wanted to eat it...

So I wanted to pay for my dinner soooo badly so I could get to the hotel.

So I was like "How do I pay, do I just wave the receipt around?" and then I'm waving this receipt around in the air going "I NEED TO PAY!!!" That's all that's in the video..

Anyway, to finish the story off.

After wards I couldn't be bothered walking up the hill so I just got a taxi..


----------



## Brad

SockHead said:


> if we're doing old pictures theeeeen..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my pokemon swag


Like a boss!


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> I was in a ramen (noodle) restaurant in Japan, which was only like 5 minutes away from the Hotel (but the Hotel was on the top of a hill) and I was heaps tired and I had an ice-cream sandwich and I wanted to eat it...
> 
> So I wanted to pay for my dinner soooo badly so I could get to the hotel.
> 
> So I was like "How do I pay, do I just wave the receipt around?" and then I'm waving this receipt around in the air going "I NEED TO PAY!!!" That's all that's in the video..
> 
> Anyway, to finish the story off.
> 
> After wards I couldn't be bothered walking up the hill so I just got a taxi..



ramen <3


what a boss


----------



## SockHead

I think bidoofs password might be noodlez



Spoiler: irc regulars


----------



## Jas0n

SockHead said:


> I think bidoofs password might be noodlez
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: irc regulars



No, it's n00dlez


----------



## Gnome

sure do wish I had a camera, but oh well. I see fabio's being classy as he ever was.


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> I think bidoofs password might be noodlez
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: irc regulars



I can 100% gaurentee you it has nothing to do with noodles


----------



## Liv

Spoiler: bored


----------



## Bulerias

Spoiler: serious business 1













Spoiler: serious business 2


----------



## Caius

Check out that band swagger.






My hair is like a billion colors right now





OUTSIDEOUTSIDEOUTSIDE.


----------



## Jake

You remind me of my friend, her hair is like a rainbow. But I like yours better..


----------



## PaJami

Whelp, I've been here long enough.. I suppose I can let you all see my beautiful face.


Spoiler: Don't gag too hard, kay?











I got the shirt in Orlando, Florida, and I got the Harry Potter glasses at the Deathly Hallows Part 2 premier... And I got the wand from some promotion (it lights up when you flick it!)


----------



## corny<3

PaJami said:


> Whelp, I've been here long enough.. I suppose I can let you all see my beautiful face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't gag too hard, kay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the shirt in Orlando, Florida, and I got the Harry Potter glasses at the Deathly Hallows Part 2 premier... And I got the wand from some promotion (it lights up when you flick it!)



SMEXAH! <3333333333333


----------



## ashwee

PaJami said:


> Whelp, I've been here long enough.. I suppose I can let you all see my beautiful face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't gag too hard, kay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the shirt in Orlando, Florida, and I got the Harry Potter glasses at the Deathly Hallows Part 2 premier... And I got the wand from some promotion (it lights up when you flick it!)



hawt.


----------



## Elliot

PaJami said:


> Whelp, I've been here long enough.. I suppose I can let you all see my beautiful face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't gag too hard, kay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the shirt in Orlando, Florida, and I got the Harry Potter glasses at the Deathly Hallows Part 2 premier... And I got the wand from some promotion (it lights up when you flick it!)


 
Sup sexay wizard. I like your magic wand and crystal balls (joke).
8D


----------



## Fabioisonfire




----------



## Bulerias

Fabioisonfire said:


>


Classical guitar sighting!  Dude's holding it like a flamenco guitarist, actually.  What was he playing?


----------



## SockHead

Fabioisonfire said:


>



lol cute cardigan


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Bacon Boy said:


> My before picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Can't wait to see the after in a couple of months/weeks/whatever.)



Looks like a suicide video xD

no offence


----------



## SockHead

Before I shaved lol



Spoiler


----------



## Sporge27

mmm lovin my kirby cotton candy at pax lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Chillin


Spoiler











Chillin at a football game with the band! 
(our new uniforms haven't come in yet, so we had to wear that)


Spoiler


----------



## rafren

ShinyYoshi said:


> Chillin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin at a football game with the band!
> (our new uniforms haven't come in yet, so we had to wear that)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I never knew you were a girl. :0

lookin' good


----------



## ShinyYoshi

rafren said:


> I never knew you were a girl. :0
> 
> lookin' good



I guess I need to act girlier


----------



## merinda!

Fabioisonfire said:


> Spoiler



dat grass


----------



## Callie

ShinyYoshi said:


> I guess I need to act girlier



I knew! I feel special!


----------



## Xx Jason xX




----------



## Josh

Xx Jason xX said:


>


Nice snapback man.


----------



## Xx Jason xX

cheers bro


----------



## Micah

Spoiler











Aw, I missed sharing baby pictures?


----------



## Xx Jason xX

haircut :L


----------



## Jake

I likes it


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











I want it to be cold out so I can where hoodies again.. (Nothings stopping me though :3)


----------



## Elliot

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be cold out so I can where hoodies again.. (Nothings stopping me though :3)



Like a boss.


----------



## Liv

Spoiler:  why anybody would ever trust me with their child is beyond me..


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Brad

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: Who ya gonna call?



That's just.... that's just awesome.


----------



## Callie

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: Who ya gonna call?



DDDDDDD


----------



## Fabioisonfire




----------



## KCourtnee

Most recent one (last weekend I think?)


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: meow










i know it defeats the purpose of this thread but irdgaf​


----------



## Checkmate

You guys diggin' the paint job? You'd better. :<


----------



## KCourtnee

Took this yesterdayyy


----------



## SockHead

I reached my goal ear size woop woop!



Spoiler


----------



## Xx Jason xX

what size plug is that bro?


----------



## SockHead

Xx Jason xX said:


> what size plug is that bro?



00g, been stretching since April!


----------



## KCourtnee

Sexy


----------



## AndyB

I don't always take pictures of myself, but when I do I wear a suit.


Spoiler


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> I don't always take pictures of myself, but when I do I wear a suit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You remind me of 2 other people, one my age, and my brother's friend.
;-;


----------



## AndyB

So I remind you of people.. and that makes you sad?


----------



## merinda!

AndyB said:


> I don't always take pictures of myself, but when I do I wear a suit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking good, Andy.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:


> So I remind you of people.. and that makes you sad?



Well 1 of them we don't really like each other : p


----------



## Ciaran

AndyB said:


> I don't always take pictures of myself, but when I do I wear a suit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Someone cleans up well :L


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm sorry you had to find out this way....



Spoiler


----------



## Brad

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm sorry you had to find out this way....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



NO! *sobs*


----------



## Callie

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm sorry you had to find out this way....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You mean I'm adopted and I had a sex change?! DAMN IT.


----------



## Elliot

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm sorry you had to find out this way....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I like your shirt c:


----------



## Gnome

SockHead said:


> I reached my goal ear size woop woop!
> 
> -snip-



eww.


----------



## SockHead

Gnome said:


> eww.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Elliot said:


> I like your shirt c:



Thank yeww


----------



## FallChild

idk found a picture of me, thought it looked kinda nice?

Attack of the bad quality


----------



## SockHead

sweet specs akiko 

took this one last night with my bros


Spoiler


----------



## Callie

SockHead said:


> sweet specs akiko
> 
> took this one last night with my bros
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hate to be off topic, but I must say your signature made me have a DAAAAAAAAAAAAWE :3 attack.


----------



## SockHead

Callie said:


> Hate to be off topic, but I must say your signature made me have a DAAAAAAAAAAAAWE :3 attack.



It has that effect on some people :3


----------



## Xx Jason xX

meh thought I'd bump this cause its an interesting thread.

OFF TOPIC: follow me on tumblr hehe: 0mgitsjason.tumblr.com  <3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

For Halloween I decided to be a person that was attacked by a bear... 



Spoiler: I could've done more but I ran out of time... Make-up done by me!


----------



## Elliot

ohdangitsgabby said:


> For Halloween I decided to be a person that was attacked by a bear...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I could've done more but I ran out of time... Make-up done by me!


Nice. : p


----------



## Thunder

Ewwwww, Gabs that's gross.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Sorry that my face disgusts you... I WAS BORN THIS WAY.


----------



## PaJami

ohdangitsgabby said:


> For Halloween I decided to be a person that was attacked by a bear...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I could've done more but I ran out of time... Make-up done by me!


Gabby! You're so purdy 8D


----------



## Callie

That is awesome


----------



## Princess

Spoiler: Proud Canadian


----------



## Psychonaut

[redacted]


----------



## Elliot

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: recent!


dat teddybear in the background
<3


----------



## AndyB

My boy Psycho. <3


----------



## Brad

Have not posted a picture in some time....



Spoiler:  Big-ish Picture


----------



## Jake

I took selfies yesterday, may upload them


----------



## Caius

Spoiler










Went fishing out on Lake Okeechobee yesterday. My face is so sunburned


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing out on Lake Okeechobee yesterday. My face is so sunburned


You still look good.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Not my best pose, but...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

sleepingsickness said:


> Spoiler: Proud Canadian



I didn't know you were attractive.

In other news, holy **** I'm handsome as ****. It's a shame that I don't have Facebook to show off anymore, really it is...






Halloween costume, this was about the only part of the night I can recall. Formal apology, thanks for the last-minute idea, Reddit.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Spoiler











Just taken due to boredom.  -_-


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Pally- You are so beautiful, to meeeeeeeeeee (and everyone else)! :3 Lovely, dahling~
@Jawn: So phresh! Not sure if haircut or just pulled back?


----------



## Princess

I like your sweater Fabio. 

Thanks Ronnie


----------



## Callie

Spoiler: shocked ocarina is shocked/is easily amused


----------



## Liv

Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

lolbump



Spoiler











I took this back in September.


----------



## Zex




----------



## SamXX

Liv said:


> Spoiler


 


SockHead said:


> lolbump
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this back in September.



qties.


----------



## Keenan

lol. nice bump sockhead


----------



## Keenan

Sockhead, you look so different then your profile pic.


----------



## SockHead

KeenanACCF said:


> Sockhead, you look so different then your profile pic.



That's because it's not me.


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> That's because it's not me.



Then who is it?


----------



## SockHead

KeenanACCF said:


> Then who is it?



His name's Lucas and he hangs around Tyler The Creator.


----------



## Jake

KeenanACCF said:


> Sockhead, you look so different then your profile pic.



I lol'd


----------



## Bacon Boy

Large Picture: 



Spoiler: 32 lbs (14.5149 kg) Later











 I still have 20 (9.07184) more to go until I reach my goal wait of 170 (77.1107 kg).


----------



## Jake

Yay good work. 

I should lose weight, but I only weigh 55 kg or something which isn't that heavy for my age. I think I'm fat and everyone says I'm not then I get confused.


----------



## SockHead

right before the skrillex concert!!



Spoiler


----------



## Sporge27

SockHead said:


> right before the skrillex concert!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're on the far left, correct?


----------



## SockHead

Sporge27 said:


> You're on the far left, correct?



yep


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> yep


If that's you, is it wrong to say I think you're hot?


----------



## Jake

Sporge27 said:


> You're on the far left, correct?



Far left is a women.

I'm confused!!
ahh


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> Far left is a women.
> 
> I'm confused!!
> ahh



Either it was a joke, or they don't know their right from their left.


----------



## Jas0n

Bidoof said:


> Far left is a women.
> 
> I'm confused!!
> ahh



Technically, far left looking from Sock's perspective in the photograph would actually be Sock.


----------



## Jake

That explains everything


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Eh, why not.


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> right before the skrillex concert!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
ahem. 
Nice friend.........s. (;


----------



## Sporge27

It was a joke, I was just hoping to get sock to say yes on accident lol


----------



## SockHead

sleepingsickness said:


> ahem.
> Nice friend.........s. (;



I told him about you and he's excited to meet you in Miami lololol


----------



## Jake

Sporge27 said:


> It was a joke, I was just hoping to get sock to say yes on accident lol



wasn't funny


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Cutest kid out


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Awwwwww cute!


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: harrrdy har harrrrrrrr


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler








Oh God I hope someone remembers this. lololol


Spoiler: serious this time


----------



## AndyB

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God I hope someone remembers this. lololol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: serious this time



That face! No your's, I remember that.. didn't he sing or something?


----------



## Prof Gallows

AndyB said:


> That face! No your's, I remember that.. didn't he sing or something?



I'm not sure, but I think he had something to do with the laddergoat guy.


----------



## SockHead

you're all sexy

here's a picture of me and my sister at harry potter land in orlando 



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

sock stop looking like a tool, bro


----------



## SockHead

Thunderstruck said:


> sock stop looking like a tool, bro



im sorry i t00k it just 4 u


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler











That was me with my Aunt's evil horse. 



Spoiler











And this is me when I don't like to smile...


----------



## Princess

Merinda you're so pretty. :*

@Trikki, didn't that guy sing BSB?


----------



## Prof Gallows

sleepingsickness said:


> Merinda you're so pretty. :*
> 
> @Trikki, didn't that guy sing BSB?



I think he did. XD

Oh, also, ShinyYoshi, you're pretty. =O


----------



## Callie

This is me hunting for a friend who was visiting the city but we weren't allowed to see each other so we had to be discreet and she kept on texting me her location because she was with a moving tour group. It was very much like being in a movie.



Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











don't judge!!!


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge!!!



Where did you get that hot rod Sock?


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge!!!


Hot.


----------



## Callie

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge!!!



Based on this photo I judge Sockhead to be one of the greatest people alive

Oh wait, no judging? Okay...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Prof Gallows said:


> I think he did. XD
> 
> Oh, also, ShinyYoshi, you're pretty. =O



Just saw that, thank youu!


----------



## Bacon Boy

I do hate my hair, but I love I'm a lot thinner:


Spoiler


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't judge!!!




I couldn't help myself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIGY1xfUFic&feature=youtu.be

Why isn't this masterpiece viral?


----------



## Bacon Boy

KeenanACCF said:


> I couldn't help myself.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIGY1xfUFic&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Why isn't this masterpiece viral?


AHAHA! OHMYGOSH! Imma spread it on Facebook.


----------



## Brad

KeenanACCF said:


> I couldn't help myself.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIGY1xfUFic&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Why isn't this masterpiece viral?



XD Omg! That's amazing.


----------



## Jake

I know I'm the hottest ***** in this joint, so I figured there's no better way to welcome myself back here with a wonderful "welcome back selfie"


Spoiler












And just 'cause I had a gronked up face, I took another one a few hours later;



Spoiler


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> XD Omg! That's amazing.



I know, amazing. TBT, we need to make this the next big viral video.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bidoof said:


> I know I'm the hottest ***** in this joint, so I figured there's no better way to welcome myself back here with a wonderful "welcome back selfie"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just 'cause I had a gronked up face, I took another one a few hours later;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


...................


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> ...................


Someone's got a bad case of the spams


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bidoof said:


> Someone's got a bad case of the spams


That's it. >.>


----------



## Jake

Nailed it.


----------



## Ciaran

Bacon Boy said:


> ...................



My thoughts exactly.

brb taking a cold shower.


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

idk if my pic is in the signature


----------



## Liv

I'm a little late on this but...
Saturnalia was awesome! Until someone decided to show up high...


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: I miss my long hair :'(











Now I'm like bald



Spoiler













Spoiler: Biggest ****head out


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: I miss my long hair :'(



I miss my long hair too, I'll post a picture of it some other time.


----------



## Jake

You call that long? That's like nothing.


----------



## Kip

Aha i should post here! after seeing you people i feel like we are family... one big family! The Famiy Tree Forums, TFT. I must be over tired!


----------



## Jake

me and mah fat woof woof



Spoiler


----------



## Anna

Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

Anna said:


> Spoiler



Are you a model?


----------



## Anna

nopeeeee


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> Are you a model?


^^Sock's version of a pickup line. 


Just kidding (don't kill me).


----------



## Anna

hahaha


----------



## Kip

Ahaha! you're very beautiful!


----------



## Thunder

Hey, long time no see Anna.

Y'look good!


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:


> ^^Sock's version of a pickup line.
> 
> 
> Just kidding (don't kill me).



You're one comment away from permaban


----------



## Kibbbbz

Removed Post.


----------



## Kip

SockHead said:


> You're one comment away from permaban



I hope you're kidding! D:


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> I hope you're kidding! D:



If you know me, I never joke around.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> If you know me, I never joke around.


SockHead is the best moderator around. D; I was a fool to make such a lame and stupid comment.


----------



## Jake

Going out tonight;



Spoiler: Fringe














Spoiler: No fringe












Can't decide so doing the night half with fringe, then half with fringe hahaha


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> SockHead is the best moderator around. D; I was a fool to make such a lame and stupid comment.


That comment alone deserves a 3 day ban!

@Bidoof, I'd say the first picture suits you better.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> That comment alone deserves a 3 day ban!
> 
> @Bidoof, I'd say the first picture suits you better.


Andy's an even better moderator?

I'm so conflicted. @_@


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:


> Andy's an even better moderator?
> 
> I'm so conflicted. @_@



You're digging yourself one deep hole, Bacon Boy.


----------



## twinkinator

SockHead said:


> You're digging yourself one deep hole, Bacon Boy.


I'd shut up and say all mods are awesome. Especially SockHead and Andy.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> @Bidoof, I'd say the first picture suits you better.




 really, I hate my fringe hahaha.
But I just did the night half with, half with out hahha. Well school in a few days so I guess I need a hair style for then haha, fringe it is then


----------



## SockHead

Back on Topic:



Spoiler











Here's an old one of me on my 18th birthday when I got my ears pierced. (April 2011)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

SockHead said:


> Back on Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old one of me on my 18th birthday when I got my ears pierced. (April 2011)



He ain't even scared!
If a picture had been taken of me getting my industrial pierced, I would not have looked that cool


----------



## Fabioisonfire

So ready for Spring!



Spoiler


----------



## Mino

Fabioisonfire said:


> So ready for Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Deer in headlights right there.


----------



## Callie

Bidoof said:


> really, I hate my fringe hahaha.
> But I just did the night half with, half with out hahha. Well school in a few days so I guess I need a hair style for then haha, fringe it is then



I would agree, I personally like the fringe better. Although it's not really a fringe, they're more like side bangs.


----------



## Jake

Callie said:


> I would agree, I personally like the fringe better. Although it's not really a fringe, they're more like side bangs.



I've just always called it a fringe haha, I know it isn't though


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof said:


> I've just always called it a fringe haha, I know it isn't though



It's the same thing. I call it a fringe, but America goes for a different word.


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:


> So ready for Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Congrats you're as cool as Matt Asti


----------



## Callie

AndyB said:


> It's the same thing. I call it a fringe, but America goes for a different word.



Yeah, in America this is a fringe:


----------



## Fabioisonfire

sleepingsickness said:


> Congrats you're as cool as Matt Asti



Who dat?


----------



## Jake

Callie said:


> Yeah, in America this is a fringe:



here anything on or near the front of your face is a fringe


----------



## Callie

Bidoof said:


> here anything on or near the front of your face is a fringe



WELL MY TERMINOLOGY IS BEST BECAUSE IT IS AMERICAN. FJK;SDFSDJFK;LJSDFLKJSD;FKJAKL;SFJD;KSLFJKL;SDJFK;LSDJ GIANT SQUID OF ANGER ;ALDKFLFAJ


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:


> Who dat?



Plays bass in MGMT


----------



## Fabioisonfire

sleepingsickness said:


> Plays bass in MGMT


So I'm pretty cool.


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:


> So I'm pretty cool.


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Jake

Color day tomorrow, my color is blue.



Spoiler: Someone looks sexy


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> Color day tomorrow, my color is blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Someone looks sexy



Excited Bidoof is excited.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bidoof said:


> Color day tomorrow, my color is blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Someone looks sexy


y u wear scrubs?


----------



## Jake

wut.


----------



## Brad

He was saying your shirt looks like this.


Spoiler


----------



## Nami

I'm terrible in photos, my smile is always awkward, heh. xD 

But that's me, on a frizzy hair day and on a crappy camera! Enjoy? :3

(edit) Whys it so small?  Ah well, click on it to see a bigger version of my awkwardness. ;D


----------



## Thunder

I'm the same way with photos, that's why I'm pretty camera shy


----------



## Jake

same, but then I was like "I don't give a ****, personality it more important" that's why I post photos now, unlike before




Spoiler










Also in case everyone thinks I'm povo and wonders why I'm always in the same clothes for the majority of my photos, It's because they're my pajama's and I usually take selfies at night


----------



## Nami

I used to be extremely camera shy myself, but now I'm a lot more comfortable with taking pictures despite the fact I still look a lot more awkward in them than I do any other time. Its like.. I don't know what face to make and forced smiles just look terrible on me or something. xD Don't know what changed, maybe just grew up and am saying "Ah **** it."

Its always nice to associate a forum name with an actual face too :3 makes it seem friendlier around here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah for arcades.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> He was saying your shirt looks like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I Love Scrubs!


----------



## KCourtnee

My most recent pic. Taken today at the train station


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Self portrait assignment.


----------



## Andelis

Hi, I'm andelis and I change my hair way to much.


----------



## Liv

This was taken a few minutes before I left for pre-prom.


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Aw Liv you're so pretty


----------



## Liv

sleepingsickness said:


> Aw Liv you're so pretty



You're so nice, thanks!


----------



## Sonicdude41

Fabioisonfire said:


> Self portrait assignment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Not gonna lie, this looks kinda hot.


----------



## Caius

Sonicdude41 said:


> Not gonna lie, this looks kinda hot.



I give the door a 10


----------



## AndyB

Zr388 said:


> I give the door a 10



10/10 would lock


----------



## Micah

It's been a while since I've posted here.



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Aw Micah you cutie.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Micah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You and me.  Behind Fabio's door.


----------



## Princess

THIS IS SO CUTE OMG


----------



## Sonicdude41

Spoiler











;p


----------



## Jake

om nom nom CD


----------



## Sonicdude41

Bidoof said:


> om nom nom CD



It's a record, actually.


----------



## Jake

shhh

it's a CD just admit it


----------



## Sonicdude41

Make me.


----------



## Jake

okay


----------



## Sonicdude41

Teehee.  ;]


----------



## sarahbear

edit.


----------



## Brad

Me in my spiffy hat.


----------



## Jake

sarah: looking pretty 

brad: ...


----------



## sarahbear

that's my favorite hat omg


----------



## Princess

Sarahbear-a you hottie


----------



## Justin

I love your hat Brad.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Dress code for my school


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: freshmen sockhead


----------



## Princess

look at dat qt face


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: freshmen sockhead
> 
> 
> 
> trololol



no offence but i'm so not turned on right now...


----------



## SockHead

Bidoof said:


> no offence but i'm so not turned on right now...



GOOD!


----------



## PaJami

So I got this awesome app on my phone that lets me edit photos... And I thought this photo was too awesome not to mess with 


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> GOOD!


----------



## Wish

Almost forgot about this forum hehe, this is sakura if anyone remembers me.



Spoiler


----------



## Sarah

here's a picture of me from a couple months ago yay



Spoiler



edrtfyhuijko



btw i know the giant cat poster in the background is amazing don't lie okay


----------



## SockHead

Sarah your cat poster is amazing



Spoiler











my most recent pic


----------



## Sarah

SockHead said:


> Sarah your cat poster is amazing



glad to see someone else appreciates just as much as i do now & my 8-year-old self did when i got it ;D


----------



## Princess

Sarah I had the exact same poster at 8 years old as well. No regrets.


----------



## Sarah

sleepingsickness said:


> Sarah I had the exact same poster at 8 years old as well. No regrets.



w00t.

but the real question is, is it still in your room?


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> Sarah your cat poster is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my most recent pic



> I can't believe this is happening again


----------



## Princess

Sarah said:


> w00t.
> 
> but the real question is, is it still in your room?



No  Either in the trash, or buried deep in my closet.


----------



## Sarah

sleepingsickness said:


> No  Either in the trash, or buried deep in my closet.



oh, how depressing


----------



## Bacon Boy

Went to DC and among the many things I purchased, I bought this hamster-ball-thing. I named it Millard Fillmore.



Spoiler












(There's another picture of me totally cuteing out; it's my Facebook profile picture for those of you that can see it. i look ridiculous, so I just put this one up. )


----------



## Nicole.

Why do you guys need to post pictures of yourselves??
Other people around the world can see them you know!!


----------



## Bacon Boy

puppychups said:


> Why do you guys need to post pictures of yourselves??
> Other people around the world can see them you know!!


...and?


----------



## Keenan

puppychups said:


> Why do you guys need to post pictures of yourselves??
> Other people around the world can see them you know!!


Tis the point of the thread. We're all friends here.
In fact, I should post a picture soon. I hate pictures, so I never take them, but the first good one I take is going up here.

@BB: I love Millard. He's awesome.


----------



## Nicole.

Oh right, just really didn't see the point :/


----------



## Bacon Boy

Keenan said:


> Tis the point of the thread. We're all friends here.
> In fact, I should post a picture soon. I hate pictures, so I never take them, but the first good one I take is going up here.
> 
> @BB: I love Millard. He's awesome.


People said I should have named him Taft... because he's fat. But I don't care what people say. ;D


----------



## Keenan

Bacon Boy said:


> People said I should have named him Taft... because he's fat. But I don't care what people say. ;D


Interesting fact, I'm related to Taft. The history is long and complicated, but true. I has presidential blood.


----------



## Mino

Keenan said:


> Interesting fact, I'm related to Taft. The history is long and complicated, but true. I has presidential blood.



You're related to fat.


----------



## Keenan

Trevor said:


> You're related to fat.


He was so fat that they installed a bathtub in the Whitehouse so big that it could fit several people, or one Taft.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> Went to DC and among the many things I purchased, I bought this hamster-ball-thing. I named it Millard Fillmore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> made you look
> 
> 
> 
> (There's another picture of me totally cuteing out; it's my Facebook profile picture for those of you that can see it. i look ridiculous, so I just put this one up. )



stealing this hamster - watch out


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bidoof said:


> stealing this hamster - watch out





Spoiler











Protoman disagrees.


----------



## toshiwoshi

afdjk picture quality ruined.... click on it for the (slightly) larger version fail...


Spoiler










 WHY DOES IT UPLOAD AS JPG?

*edit the quality is a bit better....


----------



## Keenan

toshiwoshi said:


> afdjk picture quality ruined.... click on it for the (slightly) larger version fail...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 857
> 
> 
> WHY DOES IT UPLOAD AS JPG?


You shouldn't upload pictures through TBT. Use tinypic or some other image uploading site. This way it will be full size, instead of the thumbnail TBT gives you.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Keenan said:


> You shouldn't upload pictures through TBT. Use tinypic or some other image uploading site. This way it will be full size, instead of the thumbnail TBT gives you.


there i fixed it


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Who's ready to do some assignments?


----------



## Callie

I died my hair red 3 weeks ago. It doesn't show up all that well on camera, but it's a dark red color. It's semi permanint, so it's supposed to last another 3 weeks. It's already starting to go away though.



Spoiler: huurrrrrr


----------



## Jake

^^ look really good


----------



## Keenan

Callie said:


> I died my hair red 3 weeks ago. It doesn't show up all that well on camera, but it's a dark red color. It's semi permanint, so it's supposed to last another 3 weeks. It's already starting to go away though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huurrrrrr


Pretty cool. Are you going to redo it when it wears off?


----------



## Callie

Thanks. I might redo it at some point, but probably not straight away. 

When I first asked my mom if I could do it, she flipped out. She screamed "IS A BOY PRESSURING YOU INTO THIS" I said no. "ARE YOU SURE? IS ANYONE ELSE PRESSURING YOU? WHAT MESSAGE ARE YOU TRYING TO CONVEY TO SOCIETY?" I, I just wanted to dye my hair...I thought it might look nice...
But she said it was my hair so my decision, which I'm grateful for. Even though she's not always happy about what I do, she always gives me the decision. And she ended up liking it, so yay I guess. I might do it again in a few months.

It was kind of funny, when I first did it, my neck became kind of red, which resulted in many redneck jokes from my friends. Also whenever I showered at first my bathtub looks like a murder scene. Other than that though I like it.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Keenan said:


> Interesting fact, I'm related to Taft. The history is long and complicated, but true. I has presidential blood.



I go back to Lincoln, well his wife at lest.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Adam, Eve, and I go waaaaaay back.


----------



## Gnome

I can see from all the pictures that everyone's lookin' pretty fabulous.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: love life


----------



## DirtyD

Recently shaved my head bald... Was sick of losing hair... So I decided if I was going to go bald, it'd be on my terms






This is a before shot (even tho its a few years old, didnt change much in that time)


----------



## Princess

Better put that away Chris. 
It's not for kids.


----------



## Sarah

hai it's me and my biffle, i like to call her mrs. snuggleoffigus



Spoiler



uy3ertjmuyt


----------



## Jake

Sarah said:


> hai it's me and my biffle, i like to call her mrs. snuggleoffigus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo



so pretty ^^


----------



## Sarah

Bidoof said:


> so pretty ^^



oh i know, her shade of blue is very beautiful


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sarah said:


> hai it's me and my biffle, i like to call her mrs. snuggleoffigus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Sarah after seeing Ed Sheeran at the MMVAs.


----------



## kierraaa-

Looking good everyone


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler











Lord knows how much I hate the Metro/Subway. :|


----------



## DirtyD

lol looks like you are about to do something bad to the 2 girls right behind you lol


----------



## Sarah

Bacon Boy said:


> Sarah after seeing Ed Sheeran at the MMVAs.



actually it was more like 



Spoiler: this











but worse cause you can't see the red puffy eyes or the tears.. and this is a couple hours later.

IT WAS VERY EMOTIONAL OKAY.


----------



## Jake

still so pretty ^^ haha


----------



## Sarah

Bidoof said:


> still so pretty ^^ haha


 haha i don't see how cause i look like i'm dying or something but fanks :3


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: i swear i wasnt trying to look this sexy


----------



## merinda!

see 'attached thumbnails' lol​


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: i swear i wasnt trying to look this sexy


Sockhead, turning guys gay since [REDACTED].


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: i swear i wasnt trying to look this sexy


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> Sockhead, turning guys gay since [REDACTED].



he turned me straight


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: i swear i wasnt trying to look this sexy



Aw.
This would turn Will gay in a heartbeat.


----------



## Numner

Nicole_AC. said:


> Oh right, just really didn't see the point :/



Because we're all sexy and need to share it to the world. Honestly, it'd be mean not to.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Numner said:


> Because we're all sexy and need to share it to the world. Honestly, it'd be mean not to.


Hōle Ē. Shēēt ._. It's Numner.


----------



## «Jack»

Spoiler: Such a natural-looking construction worker


----------



## Jake

Most recent pic, this is how i look with 3 hours sleep;



Spoiler











My friend is really pretty just didnt think she'd want her face posted here.


----------



## Mino

This hurts roughly as bad as it looks.


----------



## Princess

Oh lord. D:

Is your face all burned up too?


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> Oh lord. D:
> 
> Is your face all burned up too?



Not badly.  My neck and arms are on fire, though.  Arms are swelling up, even.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> Most recent pic, this is how i look with 3 hours sleep;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is really pretty just didnt think she'd want her face posted here.



AHHHH! Run Bidoof! Before the ring gets you too!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Trevor said:


> This hurts roughly as bad as it looks.



Ive peed in the sink too... I usaly just dont take pics of it though


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> Not badly.  My neck and arms are on fire, though.  Arms are swelling up, even.


God. Get something on that. S:


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler










Yes... it is what you're thinking. I'm growing a mustache.


----------



## Jas0n

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... it is what you're thinking. I'm growing a mustache.



Holy **** you got a balloonicorn? How big is that thing? Jesus christ.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:


> Holy **** you got a balloonicorn? How big is that thing? Jesus christ.


Big.


----------



## Jas0n

Bacon Boy said:


> Big.



I'm jealous, I was going to buy one but it sold out. The genuine balloonicorn is selling for 2 buds in-game at the moment too :l


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:


> I'm jealous, I was going to buy one but it sold out. The genuine balloonicorn is selling for 2 buds in-game at the moment too :l


I got mine from ThinkGeek. And I don't know if I'd want to sell mine...


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> beep
> 
> 
> Yes... it is what you're thinking. I'm growing a mustache.



I'm growing a moustache too, i just cant be bothered to shave it off lol


----------



## Dylab

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... it is what you're thinking. I'm growing a mustache.



Omg I want one its so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Princess

What...What is that? *__*


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: In honor of my birthday, I give you my trademark look-into-the-camera-sideways picture


----------



## Dylab

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: In honor of my birthday, I give you my trademark look-into-the-camera-sideways picture



Haha nice!


----------



## Sonicdude41

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: In honor of my birthday, I give you my trademark look-into-the-camera-sideways picture



The eyes and hair get to me, every damn time.  So adorable.


----------



## Princess

For a second I thought you dyed your hair......


----------



## Liv

Spoiler: flashback friday











that dog ****ing hates me now


----------



## Thunder

Liv said:


> that dog ****ing hates me now



To be fair, it kind of looks like you've got the poor thing in a headlock, doesn't look very comfortable, lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows

lol I'm so tired. If you manage to catch this photo, I'm sorry. lol.



Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

Prof Gallows said:


> lol I'm so tired. If you manage to catch this photo, I'm sorry. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hehe you match your avatar!


----------



## toshiwoshi

Spoiler







I know its small, click on it if you want to see it, It goes to normal size.
my bangs and hair are tied up.............
also my avi is me....


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











When I was gone I painted a barn. Or I killed someone, who knows.


----------



## Princess

That's quite the attractive face Sock.


----------



## SockHead

sleepingsickness said:


> That's quite the attractive face Sock.



Thanks seasickness.


----------



## Princess

Anytime Spock.


----------



## Jake

when i'm home alone i take selfies.


----------



## SockHead

Bidoof said:


> when i'm home alone i take selfies.



very cute pic


----------



## Princess

You're adorable Jake.


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> very cute pic


10/10 would bang cuteness?



sleepingsickness said:


> You're adorable Jake.


thx bb


----------



## SockHead

Bidoof said:


> 10/10 would bang cuteness?



nah man i aint GAY


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> nah man i aint GAY


You just wanna boogie to some Marvin.


----------



## SockHead

sleepingsickness said:


> You just wanna boogie to some Marvin.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: me *trying* to be hipster









oh btw this is school uniform;
das right THE VONNY-TRON ROCKIN' THE SCHOOL UNI!!!





Spoiler: me attempting to take a cute selfie


----------



## Princess

D'aw.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So freaking excited.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

sleepingsickness said:


> D'aw.



photoshopped this so i look hot haha


Spoiler


----------



## JabuJabule

D'awww, Bidoof, Prof Gallows! Both of you guys are so cute! 

Here's a picture of myself I actually like. :X



Spoiler











You can't really tell in this picture, but my eyes are greenish-gray.


----------



## Callie

Prof Gallows said:


> So freaking excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your shirt. I like it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Callie said:


> Your shirt. I like it.



me too. I flipped out when I got it.


----------



## Princess

JabuJabule said:


> D'awww, Bidoof, Prof Gallows! Both of you guys are so cute!
> 
> Here's a picture of myself I actually like. :X
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really tell in this picture, but my eyes are greenish-gray.



Greenish-gray eyes are the best sir.


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> D'awww, Bidoof, you are so hot!



much better


----------



## JabuJabule

sleepingsickness said:


> Greenish-gray eyes are the best sir.



Thanks!


----------



## JabuJabule

And I see how it is Bidoof. Ignore my picture.


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> And I see how it is Bidoof. Ignore my picture.



soz. too distracted my my sex appeal


----------



## Liv

tomorrow I turn 15, and this was my birthday gift.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Ashchu

poojap


----------



## Keenan

Liv said:


> tomorrow I turn 15, and this was my birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dem pigs are awesome. Happy early birthday, Liv! (I still don't understand how I'm a year older than you and a school year behind...)




			
				Ashchu said:
			
		

> poojap


Why must you spam?


----------



## Jake

Liv said:


> tomorrow I turn 15, and this was my birthday gift.



I want a piggy >:|


----------



## Mino

Ashchu said:


> poojap



This guy.


----------



## KCourtnee

2 most recent pics of me


----------



## Jake

I challenge someone to look hotter than me.



Spoiler


----------



## Colour Bandit

Me and my Boyfriend  (Taken at my Aunt's Birthday party)


Spoiler


----------



## Rover AC

This is me.



Spoiler: Spoiler







I haven't posted on this thread before, mostly out of social insecurity. I didn't want to show my face. But know I'm ok with it to some extent.


----------



## Mino

Bidoof said:


> I challenge someone to look hotter than me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler: K.


----------



## Princess

Trevor you look 12.


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> Trevor you look 12.



Pally you look 11.


----------



## Princess

pls die


----------



## Jake

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: K.
> 
> 
> 
> herp



yeah. I won


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> pls die



Pally, you look exactly 100% your age.


----------



## Princess

Trevor said:


> Pally, you look exactly 100% your age.


:') yey


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Rover AC said:


> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1319
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread before, mostly out of social insecurity. I didn't want to show my face. But know I'm ok with it to some extent.



Rover, I'm proud of you for taking the leap. It takes a lot of courage sometimes


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Bidoof ft. eyeliner


----------



## Keenan

This is from my recent trip to Rhode Island for my Green Design Academy. It was an awesome trip and I managed to get a picture that I actually like.


Spoiler










Rover, glad to see you post a picture. We're all friends here, so no need to worry. Jake, your eyeliner makes you look really scary. Flying Mint Bunny, I'd say that you're pretty, but your boyfriend is too intimidating.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Keenan said:


> Flying Mint Bunny, I'd say that you're pretty, but your boyfriend is too intimidating.


He's a real sweetie really, gentle giant and all that stuff... (And when I say 'giant', I only come up to his chin when I wear heels...)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: Bidoof ft. eyeliner



That's probably your room but it kinda
Resembles a cubical


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> That's probably your room but it kinda
> Resembles a cubical



it's actually my bathroom because i just put my eyeliner on and i couldn't be bothered to go down the hall to my room when i could take a nice piccy in de bafwoom


----------



## JabuJabule

Bidoof you look sexy.


----------



## Jake

Thanks means a lot bubba <3


----------



## Jas0n

I am the most camera unfriendly person. My attempt at taking a new profile picture ended up with me looking completely unamused at life. I SWEAR I WAS SMILING.



Spoiler


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> I am the most camera unfriendly person. My attempt at taking a new profile picture ended up with me looking completely unamused at life. I SWEAR I WAS SMILING.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Believe me, I'm no good with pictures too. It's rare for me to get a decent one, while many people look good regardless.


----------



## Brad

Jas0n said:


> I am the most camera unfriendly person. My attempt at taking a new profile picture ended up with me looking completely unamused at life. I SWEAR I WAS SMILING.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yay. I'm just so....... haapppyyyyy. *sigh*


----------



## SockHead

Jason you're a HUNK!


----------



## Princess

Holy **** Jas0n finally revealed himself.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: Bidoof ft. eyeliner



bidoof pls no


----------



## Jas0n

sleepingsickness said:


> Holy **** Jas0n finally revealed himself.



I figured I had best post a picture after you said you hadn't seen me on IRC


----------



## Mino

Psychonaut said:


> bidoof pls no



Psychonuts.  Where you been boy.


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> I figured I had best post a picture after you said you hadn't seen me on IRC



Well, looking good! 




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> Psychonuts. Where you been boy.



Why is your scronat bigger than mine


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> Well, looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is your scronat bigger than mine


Privilege comes with age.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Privilege comes with age.



But you're 12...


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> I am the most camera unfriendly person. My attempt at taking a new profile picture ended up with me looking completely unamused at life. I SWEAR I WAS SMILING.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



can i touch your hair?


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> Believe me, I'm no good with pictures too. It's rare for me to get a decent one, while many people look good regardless.



that's why you take the photo like 100 times.. or is that just me?




Psychonaut said:


> bidoof pls no


soz.
I wash it off right after, so it leaves that hot look, but i just had to take a pic before i went in de shower


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> that's why you take the photo like 100 times.. or is that just me?


I don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Kip

Spoiler











I finally got around to taking a picture of myself. Its not in good quality but you can probably see meh.


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to taking a picture of myself. Its not in good quality but you can probably see meh.



think you got some poison ivy growin in ya house ther


----------



## Kip

SockHead said:


> think you got some poison ivy growin in ya house ther



Nup, thats muh lovely grapevine :>


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> I don't know what you're talking about...




you keep takin' da pic 'til u look hawt


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> Nup, thats muh lovely grapevine :>


I thought it was a grapevine. Is it wild grape?


Bidoof said:


> you keep takin' da pic 'til u look hawt


I didn't take the picture, and only one was taken. I assume the reason that it's a decent picture is because I didn't know it was being taken.


----------



## toshiwoshi

My Avi = so Asian > w <


----------



## Liv

We tried taking a photo over 10 times, and this was probably the best one.


Spoiler










/featuring the fish/idk why I'm so red/idk what happened to my left eye


----------



## Keenan

Liv said:


> We tried taking a photo over 10 times, and this was probably the best one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /featuring the fish/idk why I'm so red/idk what happened to my left eye


Is that the fish that tried to climb the tree?


----------



## Liv

Keenan said:
			
		

> Is that the fish that tried to climb the tree?


yeah ;( he got hurt so we took him in, and he died but we put him on the wall so it's all good. SMELLS WEIRD SOMETIMES THOUGH.


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> I didn't take the picture, and only one was taken. I assume the reason that it's a decent picture is because I didn't know it was being taken.



oh well, i'd still get them to take the photo until i looked hawt


----------



## Kip

Keenan said:


> I thought it was a grapevine. Is it wild grape?



I don't think so. My mother said her brother planted it.


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> I don't think so. My mother said her brother planted it.


I more ment is it native or cultivated?


----------



## Kip

I'm pretty sure its cultivated :>


----------



## flabbergasted

here's one of me

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7125/7863701546_2d7f520400.jpg

mai hair's all fuzzy.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Me making a DERP face while painting my senior parking spot.


Spoiler: DERP











And here's a normalish one!


Spoiler: Normalish One


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> I'm pretty sure its cultivated :>


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Non-native and cultivated plants are no good, especially non-native plants.


----------



## Kip

Keenan said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Non-native and cultivated plants are no good, especially non-native plants.



I'm pretty sure my uncle just plated it in the ground and it grew on its own but later on my father started tending to it.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: The Crew











Please ignore the fact I look like hagrid


Here's an assortment of selfies for you all to fap off to :3



Spoiler






Spoiler: I'm a model - deal with it xoxo













Spoiler: Taking selfies in the brothers room













Spoiler: Still a model













Spoiler: What you gonna do..













Spoiler: WET HAIR *****!!


----------



## Trundle

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: me *trying* to be hipster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw this is school uniform;
> das right THE VONNY-TRON ROCKIN' THE SCHOOL UNI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> More like Pokemon Trainer


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> I'm pretty sure my uncle just plated it in the ground and it grew on its own but later on my father started tending to it.


Cultivated means it was genetically altered, or crossed with other species. The concord grape is cultivated, humans created it. There were wild grapes, (Native) then people took that specie of grape and changed it's genes to make it a better grape for eating. If the grape is a wild grape (Which doesn't mean it's actually growing wild, you can prune and tend to a wild grape.) it's native. If it's a concord grape or another variety, it's cultivated, and therefore meh. I'm happy to elaborate if you want me to. This is kind of my thing.


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> Bidoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me *trying* to be hipster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw this is school uniform;
> das right THE VONNY-TRON ROCKIN' THE SCHOOL UNI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> More like Pokemon Trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah das me dude
Click to expand...


----------



## Kip

Keenan said:


> Cultivated means it was genetically altered, or crossed with other species. The concord grape is cultivated, humans created it. There were wild grapes, (Native) then people took that specie of grape and changed it's genes to make it a better grape for eating. If the grape is a wild grape (Which doesn't mean it's actually growing wild, you can prune and tend to a wild grape.) it's native. If it's a concord grape or another variety, it's cultivated, and therefore meh. I'm happy to elaborate if you want me to. This is kind of my thing.




Wait a minute... so that means mine is totally native!


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> Wait a minute... so that means mine is totally native!


Hooray! You're doing a good deed, wild grapes are extremely helpful to wildlife. Tons of birds and mammals eat the grapes, nest amidst the vine, and even use the bark of the vine to make their nests. I have a few vines, but no grape vines... Maybe I'll get one soon.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Picture Botany Thread.


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: um...... ok








i can feel you all judging me ;___; sorry about my face ok


----------



## Jake

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: um...... ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can feel you all judging me ;___; sorry about my face ok





Spoiler: um...... ok








i can feel you all judging me ;___; sorry about my ass ok. cant help being born with a great ass


----------



## AndyB

Are those leather pants?


----------



## Jake

Only the finest quality of leather I could get my hands on buddy


----------



## AndyB

That's some nice pants.


----------



## Princess

Merinda, you're very pretty :3


----------



## merinda!

sleepingsickness said:


> Merinda, you're very pretty :3





Spoiler


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> That's some nice pants.



plz stop u make me blush


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: nerdz











I tried to look as derpy as I could. Notice: I'm not really that heavyset anymore. I had to make myself work that way. 
I tried to be different, though. Everyone dressed up like an 50's or 60's nerd. I didn't.


----------



## Jake

hotter than u


----------



## Bacon Boy

grlfrnd puhleez


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> grlfrnd puhleez












Spoiler: he shoved it up my nose!













Spoiler: Maths iz k00l













Spoiler: I look so fat in this not even kidding. I'm like anorexic IRL













Spoiler: yo yo i'm a cool ****


----------



## Psychonaut

Spoiler: hi.










Spoiler: hello.



oh, gosh.


----------



## Mino

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hello.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, gosh.



Boner.


----------



## Princess

da(yum) fro.


----------



## AmenFashion

Spoiler






Oh just casually taking selfies in the dressing room ;p


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Walking across the homecoming field with my buddy on my back


----------



## Princess

Spoiler: I started rereading the series and now I can't stop



meep.


----------



## AndyB

'The Hell is "Seenly"?


----------



## Thunder

I don't think you're supposed to eat books.


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:


> 'The Hell is "Seenly"?



Forget that, what's yrraH rettoP?


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Forget that, what's yrraH rettoP?


oniM esaelp


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> oniM esaelp



Have you seriously never read the HP series until now?


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Have you seriously never read the HP series until now?


I wrote re read..

Edit: DUH MINO UR SO STUPID GOD HOW ARE WE FRIENDS I CANT STAND YOU


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559
> 
> 
> Oh just casually taking selfies in the dressing room ;p



almost as hot as me.... ALMOST


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> I wrote re read..
> 
> Edit: DUH MINO UR SO STUPID GOD HOW ARE WE FRIENDS I CANT STAND YOU



Go **** a ****.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Go **** a ****.



<3 dis love


----------



## Nic

Don't even ask me why I censored the background.  We were at the beach, and for some odd reason, I decided to censor the background and did a terrible job.  (My awesome Photoshop skills, right?)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Nic said:


> Don't even ask me why I censored the background.  We were at the beach, and for some odd reason, I decided to censor the background and did a terrible job.  (My awesome Photoshop skills, right?)


Thanks for the censor, I'm glad you did! No one wants to see your beach! That's gross!


----------



## Nightray

HIII, I'M NIGHT. /random post ftw


Spoiler


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nightray said:


> HIII, I'M NIGHT. /random post ftw
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You's all the pretties


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> You's all the pretties



Whale said


----------



## Nightray

Dankey. :3


----------



## Kyle

Been here for 7 years and never posted a picture. Time to post a picture.


Spoiler: me trying to be creepy










I'll put up a better/decent one whenever


----------



## Bacon Boy

This isn't me (obviously), but I have a few pictures with her. My hair just looks stupid in them, though. Just got back from teh Symphony of the Goddesses. She had the best cosplay BY FAR.



Spoiler: The Perfect Woman


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:


> This isn't me (obviously), but I have a few pictures with her. My hair just looks stupid in them, though. Just got back from teh Symphony of the Goddesses. She had the best cosplay BY FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Perfect Woman



Haha. Like Facebook would let you hotlink their picture. HAH I SAY.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> This isn't me (obviously), but I have a few pictures with her. My hair just looks stupid in them, though. Just got back from teh Symphony of the Goddesses. She had the best cosplay BY FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Perfect Woman
> 
> 
> 
> asdsfghj



I donno that does look a lot like you >>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:


> I donno that does look a lot like you >>


Don't you know it. ;D


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Yeah. My eyebrows match my jumper. Deal with it











Don't ask me why my hair looks so short. I don't even know


----------



## Psychonaut

jello said:


> Been here for 7 years and never posted a picture. Time to post a picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me trying to be creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put up a better/decent one whenever


----------



## Kyle

Psychonaut said:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1XtsAdn2o#t=5s


----------



## Princess

jello said:


> Been here for 7 years and never posted a picture. Time to post a picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me trying to be creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 200% *****
> 
> 
> I'll put up a better/decent one whenever


You look like my ex boyfriend.


He got clownstomped though.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie

Hmm....maybe I could make a spooky picture of myself too.....maybe for halloween! <


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

sleepingsickness said:


> You look like my ex boyfriend.
> 
> 
> He got clownstomped though.



Like he got stepped on by a clown or were you not paying attention and a clown jumped out and bit him and he is now a clown too?


----------



## Princess

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Like he got stepped on by a clown or were you not paying attention and a clown jumped out and bit him and he is now a clown too?



It was a joke.


----------



## Thunder

sleepingsickness said:


> It was a joke.



(It was the latter)


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:


> (It was the latter)


Obviously.


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


>



Wow. You successfully outgayed Trevor's gayed up photo.
props.


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


>



Sock is fabbo <3


----------



## Sporge27

SockHead said:


>


Adorable


----------



## Jake

***** plz come fap me off



Spoiler


----------



## Anna

Spoiler


----------



## toshiwoshi

Anna said:


> Spoiler



So pretty ^ - ^


----------



## Anna

toshiwoshi said:


> So pretty ^ - ^



thanks ;3


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

sleepingsickness said:


> Obviously.



Hahaha
You crazy kids =)


----------



## Nightray

Anna said:


> Spoiler



WHOA.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler


----------



## Toeto

With and without glasses . (I normally wear my glasses all the time, blind without them :')).


----------



## Thunder

Very pretty! (I'm bad at compliments so you'll have to excuse me)


----------



## Dustbunnii

Thes are some of my senior pics from like 3 years ago :I one with glasses and one without. I normally wear glasses all the time but my sister (who took the pics) wanted me to take almost all of them without my glasses on except the one where I'm wearing my glasses, which I regret now xD
I haven't had any good pictures taken of myself since then  I'm a bit camera shy usually


----------



## Thunder

I think the link is broken.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Thunderstruck said:


> I think the link is broken.


So it would seem. It was working when I posted it this morning xD
Oh well. I'll fix it asap~

*edit*
hopefully they work now


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: this is my natural face i swear











kidding i'm not that flawless but imagine if i was


----------



## Celestefey

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: this is my natural face i swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding i'm not that flawless but imagine if i was



You actually look like a guy I know, even with that natural face!


----------



## Toeto

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: this is my natural face i swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding i'm not that flawless but imagine if i was



Mind is confused, don't get me wrong though .


----------



## Thunder

Dustbunnii said:


> So it would seem. It was working when I posted it this morning xD
> Oh well. I'll fix it asap~
> 
> *edit*
> hopefully they work now



Ah yep, that works now, I think you look nice with or without glasses.


----------



## Jake

Himari said:


> You actually look like a guy I know, even with that natural face!



we r probs da same ppl

but thanks boo you're so cute! x


----------



## merinda!

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: this is my natural face i swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding i'm not that flawless but imagine if i was



keep them brows in check, bushfire season is upon us... ;-)
jk you look nice


----------



## Jake

got an eyebrow pencil off a babe for my birthday lol so now next time i can fix dat scar h3h3


----------



## Anna

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: this is my natural face i swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding i'm not that flawless but imagine if i was



Your hair looks so soft and healthy DDDDDDDDDDDDDD: i want to stroke


----------



## Jake

Anna said:


> Your hair looks so soft and healthy DDDDDDDDDDDDDD: i want to stroke



everyone does lol like sometimes i think i should charge $1 a touch but then I'm like 'hey i'm a nice kid better not'


----------



## Stevey Queen

Here's me!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Princess

Lovemcqueen said:


> Here's me!!! Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 1838



Nice shirt.


----------



## Wish

Spoiler











I like how my hair was perfectly swept to the side in this picture. c:


----------



## Stevey Queen

sleepingsickness said:


> Nice shirt.



Thanks!


----------



## Mino

Lovemcqueen said:


> Thanks!



Does that say "I'm too <straightedge> for my shirt"?


----------



## SockHead

Mino said:


> Does that say "I'm too <straightedge> for my shirt"?



i think it says SXE so im guessing its part of the sxephil merchandise lol


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> i think it says SXE so im guessing its part of the sxephil merchandise lol



I can't tell if you're joking.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mino said:


> Does that say "I'm too <straightedge> for my shirt"?



Yes, it does :3


----------



## Princess

nvm.


----------



## Bacon Boy

We were waiting for our turn to audition. As it turns out, I forgot most of my soliloquy from Hamlet and didn't do so well. I still got an okay part. About 32 lines (it says in the script). Regardless: 



Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

I was Undead Dylan Trump for Halloween. A fictional character I made who's the son of Donald Trump who committed suicide off the top of Trump Tower. RIP (He's actually a tool)


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> I was Undead Dylan Trump for Halloween. A fictional character I made who's the son of Donald Trump who committed suicide off the top of Trump Tower. RIP (He's actually a tool)



Turn my $wag on


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> (He's actually a tool)



bet it was pretty easy to slip into character, hehe

@Litwick: holy moly you're still alive :O


----------



## Caius

I guess I should post a picture here. I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> I guess I should post a picture here. I haven't done it in a while.



You're adorable, I WANT TO PINCH YOUR CHEEKS


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> You're adorable, I WANT TO PINCH YOUR CHEEKS



asdafadfsd


----------



## Bacon Boy

We need a Jas0n picture.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> We need a Jas0n picture.



We've had a Jas0n picture.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Bacon Boy said:


> We were waiting for our turn to audition. As it turns out, I forgot most of my soliloquy from Hamlet and didn't do so well. I still got an okay part. About 32 lines (it says in the script). Regardless:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hawt!


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> We've had a Jas0n picture.


I meant to put 'another'


----------



## Caius

My life needs more andy and jason in it


----------



## Thunder

Everyone's life needs a little more Jandy.


----------



## Princess

Jandy tbt otp


----------



## Caius




----------



## AndyB

Spoiler











And I won't put my hands up and surrender


----------



## Bacon Boy

I feel like that could become a meme...


----------



## Caius

AndyB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I won't put my hands up and surrender



awwww ysss


----------



## Princess

Aw yay Andy

need Jas0n now.


----------



## Jas0n

If I must. I shall take one when the lighting doesn't make me look like a murderer, aka tomorrow.


----------



## Jas0n

Spoiler: There will be no white flag above my door










(Ignore the fact that there's no door.)


----------



## AndyB

My goodness.


----------



## SockHead

*~~Them Jandy feels~~*


----------



## Princess

Jas0n is a ****ing cutie holy ****.


----------



## Caius

I WILL GO DOWN WITH THIS SHIP.


----------



## Jas0n

You guys realise that I've had ****ing Dido in my head ALL DAY :l LOL


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> You guys realise that I've had ****ing Dido in my head ALL DAY :l LOL



Me too, me too.
I had to relisten to it so I didn't get the lyrics wrong.


----------



## Numner

I found these pictures reasonably easy to fap to, thanks.


----------



## Jake

Numner said:


> I found these pictures reasonably easy to fap to, thanks.



give me ur email and i will give you a nude xo


----------



## SockHead

you guys are both gross and should not post that


----------



## Numner

Jake. said:


> give me ur email and i will give you a nude xo



mickswagger643@yahoo.com

Yeah jeeze Jake calm down. This is a _kid_'s forum.


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> you guys are both gross and should not post that


soz would you prefer i post glee gifs?



Numner said:


> mickswagger643@yahoo.com
> 
> Yeah jeeze Jake calm down. This is a kid's forum.


ok none 4 u


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> soz would you prefer i post glee gifs?



I'd prefer you not post at all.


----------



## Mino

RUDE.


----------



## merinda!

SockHead said:


> *~~Them Jandy feels~~*


----------



## Princess

Spoiler: herp



derp


----------



## Jake

sleepingsickness said:


> Spoiler: herp
> 
> 
> 
> derp



you look so pretty


----------



## Mino

sleepingsickness said:


> Spoiler: herp
> 
> 
> 
> derp



2/2 would bang.


----------



## AmenFashion

'Tis me.


Spoiler







Me on Halloween. I can't believe I went to a club like this... Never again lol.


Spoiler







Alsooo, why are the pics so small and you have to click on them?


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> 'Tis me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961
> 
> 
> 
> Me on Halloween. I can't believe I went to a club like this... Never again lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960
> 
> 
> 
> Alsooo, why are the pics so small and you have to click on them?



hotter than you xo

they're thumbnails, you need to be a member for x amount of time in order to use the


----------



## AmenFashion

Jake. said:


> hotter than you xo
> 
> they're thumbnails, you need to be a member for x amount of time in order to use the  code[/QUOTE]
> 
> [img]http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxi3jzhFwy1r9ahfuo1_400.gif
> 
> I see the shadeeee. Brushing it off.
> 
> Thanks. I should've known about the img code... lol


----------



## AndyB

Let's not start the sassy reaction images.


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:


> Let's not start the sassy reaction images.


----------



## AmenFashion

AndyB said:


> Let's not start the sassy reaction images.



Mmm but sassy reaction images are my life.


----------



## Fennec

Spoiler: My face


----------



## Devon

ME in NYC in aeropostel LOL FUNNESSSS!!!


----------



## Jas0n

What is with everyone using attachments instead of IMG tags recently? Lmao


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> What is with everyone using attachments instead of IMG tags recently? Lmao



its the new animal crossing wave of members


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> its the new animal crossing wave of members


NUUUUU!

I should take a picture of myself soon…


----------



## Liv

Fennec said:


> Spoiler: My face



You are adorable and your skin looks flawless.


----------



## Fennec

Thank you. My face had really good run until I ran out of one of my facial creams. I wish dermatologists were not terrible to deal with. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> its the new animal crossing wave of members


----------



## Tammyface

Spoiler: hi lol


----------



## Keenan

Tammyface said:


> Spoiler: hi lol


----------



## Thunder

Whoa Keenan, you're... younger than I expected.


----------



## Keenan

Thunderstruck said:


> Whoa Keenan, you're... younger than I expected.


On the internet, no one knows that you're really a baby.


----------



## Brad

Keenan said:


> On the internet, no one knows that you're really a baby.



...Or, everyone thinks you're 8.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> ...Or, everyone thinks you're 8.


If this is true... I'm 16. Many of you have seen me on Tinychat or are friends with me on Facebook, so I hope none of you think that. But just in case, Sixteen. Not six.


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Brad said:


> ...Or, everyone thinks you're 8.



last week in the IRC I told jeremy i was 12 and he believed me...


----------



## Gnome

Jake. said:


> last week in the IRC I told jeremy i was 12 and he believed me...



I can see why.


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> last week in the IRC I told jeremy i was 12 and he believed me...



Lolwut?


----------



## Nicole.

Jake. said:


> last week in the IRC I told jeremy i was 12 and he believed me...



Ahaaha.....


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie

Keenan said:


> If this is true... I'm 16. Many of you have seen me on Tinychat or are friends with me on Facebook, so I hope none of you think that. But just in case, Sixteen. Not six.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice to hear!


----------



## Liv

Spoiler: i luv dis bow










Also, anyone familiar with the play, The Children's Hour?


----------



## Numner

At School


Spoiler







Vs at home


Spoiler











Only thing similar is the acne ;_;


----------



## Jake

num nuts u r ugly now


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: POV from my camera now that I have two pocuters on my desk.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Spoiler: POV from my camera now that I have two pocuters on my desk.



You could be in a shampoo commercial.


----------



## Jeremy

Mino said:


> Spoiler: POV from my camera now that I have two pocuters on my desk.


----------



## Justin

Mino said:


> Spoiler: POV from my camera now that I have two pocuters on my desk.



Daaaamn Mino.


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:


>



I just got one.


----------



## Shinykiro

Spoiler: what my chococat sweater and most of my face looks like











meow .___.


----------



## Anna

sleepingsickness said:


> Spoiler: herp
> 
> 
> 
> derp



so beautiful :OOO


----------



## Jas0n

Mino said:


> Spoiler: POV from my camera now that I have two pocuters on my desk.



I'm sorry to tell you this, but I think your hair is trying to consume your face


----------



## Princess

Jeremy said:


>



NO




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> I just got one.



NO!



@ Anna thank you dear.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Oh look another 5 year old for you guys and i kinda look like a ladie


----------



## Toeto

Mino said:


> Spoiler: POV from my camera now that I have two pocuters on my desk.



DAT hair



Numner said:


> At School
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020
> 
> 
> Vs at home
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing similar is the acne ;_;



Cute
By the way, you have really nice eyebrows .


----------



## Catarsi Sol

Spoiler: MAH FAEC.


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: hehe heh heeh havent uploaded one in a while










@Catarsi: mint beard/stache you got goin' on. 
@everyone: babes, all of you. :*


----------



## Princess

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: hehe heh heeh havent uploaded one in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Catarsi: mint beard/stache you got goin' on.
> @everyone: babes, all of you. :*



lady boner achieved.


----------



## Micah

Numner looks exactly like Freddie Highmore.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I like and hate this picture at the same time


----------



## Sonicdude41

Spoiler











'Tis me at this point in time.


----------



## Jake

I am not wearing make up please please please dont hate me



Spoiler


----------



## Toeto

Hair brown


----------



## AmenFashion

@*Jake.* It's okay; luscious locks makes up for it. And you look tan!

@*Toeto* Aw you're so pretty!


----------



## Wrathie83

Just me


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> @*Jake.* It's okay; luscious locks makes up for it. And you look tan!




senk u it's nice to be loved~


----------



## Kip

Yall need to stop postin'! You're making me look ugly! >.<


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Yall need to stop postin'! You're making me look ugly! >.<



that's the plan

Jake VS - making *****es look ugly since 5eva


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> that's the plan
> 
> Jake VS - making *****es look ugly since 5eva



but ur ugly


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> but ur ugly



and ur super lanky so i guess everything works out


----------



## Kip

Am i like the only black person here?


----------



## Mino

Kip said:


> Am i like the only black person here?



Statistically speaking, probably not.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Am i like the only black person here?



you're black?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> Am i like the only black person here?



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Kip

Ahaha i think i may take some new ones very soon.


----------



## Jake

I look really hot atm since i'm going out but i look like barbie/ken and the biggest fake plastic, metallic, synthetic slut out. so if yo lucky u will get 1


----------



## Kip

I don't like the spandex or w/e pants you wear! they make you look... creepy (just my opinion)


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I don't like the spandex or w/e pants you wear! they make you look... creepy (just my opinion)



thats v rude



Spoiler


----------



## Kip

I wasn't trying to sound mean ^-^; and Whoa man you look so feminine 




Spoiler











I look ugly :X prolly cause the webcam quality


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> thats v rude
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I want.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I wasn't trying to sound mean ^-^; and Whoa man you look so feminine



das even ruder

@Lovemcqueen: sux 2 b u


----------



## Stevey Queen




----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> das even ruder
> 
> @Lovemcqueen: sux 2 b u



You must be trying to look feminine though! (sorry i must be digging my self in a hole right now)


----------



## Mino

Kip said:


> You must be trying to look feminine though! (sorry i must be digging my self in a hole right now)



I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> You must be trying to look feminine though! (sorry i must be digging my self in a hole right now)



dere is rude things i could say bout u but i dont.


----------



## Bacon Boy

See, with your grammar and spelling, Jake, I can't tell if you're being serious or if you're just being a really bad troll at the moment. And then I realize who I'm talking to and assume the latter. :|


----------



## Jas0n

Bacon Boy said:


> See, with your grammar and spelling, Jake, I can't tell if you're being serious or if you're just being a really bad troll at the moment. And then I realize who I'm talking to and assume the latter. :|



I think we should just come to the conclusion that Jake is "special" and let him live in his world of rainbows.


----------



## Princess

No need to pick on Jake, Alfred.


----------



## Josh

Kip said:


> Am i like the only black person here?



I'm black, Hardly see black people on here so I'm quite surprised and happy at the same time.

And for those who did know I was black, I'm black.


----------



## Kip

Josh said:


> I'm black, Hardly see black people on here so I'm quite surprised and happy at the same time.
> 
> And for those who did know I was black, I'm black.



Good to know! My name is also Josh (If thats your real name)


----------



## Josh

Kip said:


> Good to know! My name is also Josh (If thats your real name)



 really? I know a lot of people who are black and called Josh, now I know one more.


----------



## Numner

Jake. said:


> thats v rude
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's quite the clean desk you got there. Very sleek.

And you look like a cleaner Egorapor.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> See, with your grammar and spelling, Jake, I can't tell if you're being serious or if you're just being a really bad troll at the moment. And then I realize who I'm talking to and assume the latter. :|





Jas0n said:


> I think we should just come to the conclusion that Jake is "special" and let him live in his world of rainbows.


senk u this is v nice of you 2 be considerate 4 me 



sleepingsickness said:


> No need to pick on Jake, Alfred.


:3



Josh said:


> I'm black, Hardly see black people on here so I'm quite surprised and happy at the same time.
> 
> And for those who did know I was black, I'm black.





Kip said:


> Good to know! My name is also Josh (If thats your real name)





Josh said:


> really? I know a lot of people who are black and called Josh, now I know one more.


I'm black too I just wear anti-tan to turn myself white



Numner said:


> That's quite the clean desk you got there. Very sleek.
> 
> And you look like a cleaner Egorapor.


senk u it's not even my room though xo


----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> I'm black too I just wear anti-tan to turn myself white



I died laughing at this XD


I should take a Photo with better quality so i don't look like a ******.


----------



## Wish

Spoiler










me wearing my friends glasses~


----------



## Anna

Spoiler












new with specs


----------



## Bacon Boy

Woah! Anna's back! :O
Lookin good! haha


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wowsers!
I second that.


----------



## SockHead

I went to da bahamas



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

Sock why did you let those three dudes climb all over you?


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> Sock why did you let those three dudes climb all over you?



he is trying to imagine me climbing over him


----------



## Brad

Spoiler:  Haven't posted here in a long time.


----------



## Jake

not trying to sound racist but are you part Asian, cause you have the 'non asian eye' problem I have too.
When my eyes are at normal, (aka rest sight or w/e it's called you know how normal voice is called 'chest voice' w/e that's called in eye terms) they look asian and i have to move them to look non-asian.
just curious,


----------



## Wrathie83

Anna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new with specs


 Love the nails!!!


----------



## Brad

Jake. said:


> not trying to sound racist but are you part Asian, cause you have the 'non asian eye' problem I have too.
> When my eyes are at normal, (aka rest sight or w/e it's called you know how normal voice is called 'chest voice' w/e that's called in eye terms) they look asian and i have to move them to look non-asian.
> just curious,



No, I'm not. But, I get asked that all the time.


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> not trying to sound racist but are you part Asian, cause you have the 'non asian eye' problem I have too.
> When my eyes are at normal, (aka rest sight or w/e it's called you know how normal voice is called 'chest voice' w/e that's called in eye terms) they look asian and i have to move them to look non-asian.
> just curious,



racist


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> racist


rasist


btw i hacked half my hair off so no pics 4 a while (((


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> no pics 4 a while (((



there is a god


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> there is a god



Sometimes it takes a miracle...


----------



## Jake

lol.



Spoiler


----------



## Kip

Brad said:


> Spoiler:  Haven't posted here in a long time.



You look Asian (That's a good thing IMO) asians are cool in my book XD





Jake. said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you actually look a lot cooler without the long hair. ahaha


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> you actually look a lot cooler without the long hair. ahaha



do u want 2 have my babies?


----------



## Hey Listen!

Jake. said:


> do u want 2 have my babies?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jake

Hey said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Liv

Spoiler: Behind the Scenes of Alfred Hitchcock's film, "The Birds"













Spoiler:  Bonus Picture: My New Favorite Dress











These don't really have my face in them... lucky you!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Liv said:


> Spoiler: Behind the Scenes of Alfred Hitchcock's film, "The Birds"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Bonus Picture: My New Favorite Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These don't really have my face in them... lucky you!



That dress is really cute
:I
Where'd you get it?


----------



## Liv

Dustbunnii said:


> That dress is really cute
> :I
> Where'd you get it?


I got it while I was in St. Thomas. Here is the link to the dress: http://www.matatraders.com/shop/clothing/dresses/frida-loves-diego-dress/prod_486.html


----------



## Keenan

Liv said:


> Spoiler: Behind the Scenes of Alfred Hitchcock's film, "The Birds"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Bonus Picture: My New Favorite Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These don't really have my face in them... lucky you!


Your dress is beautiful, Liv.


----------



## Kip

ROFL jake!

liv, you look just as amazing as ever XD


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> ROFL jake!



<333333


----------



## AmenFashion

Early New Years festivities.



Spoiler







PS, Jake, your hair is so fabulous.


----------



## Souhaiter

Spoiler




I'm the one on the right here~


but this is the most recent photo I have. the lighting in this one makes me look scary. xD​


----------



## Kip

Souhaiter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455
> I'm the one on the right here~
> 
> View attachment 2456
> but this is the most recent photo I have. the lighting in this one makes me look scary. xD​



Oh my globs! are you Asian?


----------



## Souhaiter

Kip said:


> Oh my globs! are you Asian?



This is the most commonly asked question I get. xD
I'm actually not. Wish I was though, Asians have such pretty hair.​


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Early New Years festivities.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454
> 
> 
> 
> PS, Jake, your hair is so fabulous.



dat is my old hair now i am liek bald (((((


----------



## AmenFashion

Jake. said:


> dat is my old hair now i am liek bald (((((



PIC!


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> PIC!


No.


----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> No.



Yes plz. I really want to see!


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Yes plz. I really want to see!



Nope. 

it's not even bald it's just me being stupid (as per usual)
i just got a little more cut off than usual and its so short i can't even cope


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie

Jake. said:


> Nope.
> 
> it's not even bald it's just me being stupid (as per usual)
> i just got a little more cut off than usual and its so short i can't even cope



How much have you had cut off?


----------



## Jake

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> How much have you had cut off?


1mm.


----------



## Trundle

Wow, what has this world come to?
People are actually begging Jake for a picture?


----------



## Jake

E765 said:


> Wow, what has this world come to?
> People are actually begging Jake for a picture?


i just asked my dad
he said no more pics 4 a while (((


----------



## Dustbunnii

Liv said:


> I got it while I was in St. Thomas. Here is the link to the dress: http://www.matatraders.com/shop/clothing/dresses/frida-loves-diego-dress/prod_486.html



Thanks~


----------



## jeqn

Me !


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

jeqn said:


> Me !
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Me !


Spoiler


----------



## jeqn

Jake. said:


> Me !
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

Here's one of my senior pictures. Wow, I haven't posted a picture of me in a while. This is one of the ones we didn't use. But I really liked this shot off of the top of a building downtown.



Spoiler


----------



## Caius

Bacon Boy said:


> Here's one of my senior pictures. Wow, I haven't posted a picture of me in a while. This is one of the ones we didn't use. But I really liked this shot off of the top of a building downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh hello there.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zr388 said:


> Oh hello there.



Hi.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:


> Hi.



SUP NEW BEST FRIEND?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> SUP NEW BEST FRIEND?


What? haha
I thought we were always best friends.


----------



## Thunder

I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie

I honestly haven't tooken a picture of myself since I last went out with my mates. Just don't have the time....


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Camwhoring












Just throwing out one more picture. This was similar to one of the ones I'm actually using. I liked the other one better, though, but this was a close second!


----------



## sarahbear

dis is me ok
i no that i am smokin
don't h8 me cuz im beautifulll


Spoiler: #hawt


----------



## Princess

Just me being fab

d0n h8 me jus cuz u cant hav dis silly boyzzzzzzz takennn xD <3 love lyfe hashtag


Spoiler


----------



## Brad

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> Just don't have the time....


----------



## Thunder

sarahbear said:


> dis is me ok
> i no that i am smokin
> don't h8 me cuz im beautifulll
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #hawt



sockhead someone's stealing your pictures again


----------



## Princess

Omg brando dun h8 on sockhuds good lewks


----------



## Thunder

naw man sok aint got gud- son of a STOP THAT NOW YOU'VE GOT ME DOING IT


----------



## Princess

hehehehehehhehehehehehheh


----------



## Jake

just got back from a photo shoot



Spoiler


----------



## SakuraOokami

ohai. its me. 


Spoiler


----------



## Roel

Spoiler: Ellie & me


----------



## Jas0n

Roel said:


> Spoiler: Ellie & me



I'm jealous, Ellie seems so down-to-earth. One of the few celebrities I'd actually love to meet.


----------



## Dustbunnii

I feel like adding some newer pics since my last two were from a few years back
Soooooo~ yeah

Took this one today with my webcam since I managed to leave my actual camera at home :I


Spoiler











This one is from a photoshoot that my sister did with my family on Thanksgiving. I didn't realize that she was taking pics of me by myself because we were getting ready to have some pics taken of just us two together, and I thought she was making adjustments with her camera or something, so no smiles here. Just me zoning out xD



Spoiler


----------



## Keenan

I go snowboarding for five weeks every winter at Shawnee Mountain, in Pennsylvania. This is me doing a tailgrab after riding a rail. 


Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

Keenan said:


> I go snowboarding for five weeks every winter at Shawnee Mountain, in Pennsylvania. This is me doing a tailgrab after riding a rail.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597



hXc


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dustbunnii said:


> I feel like adding some newer pics since my last two were from a few years back
> Soooooo~ yeah



=O

You're very pretty.


----------



## Jake

but i prettier


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:


> but i prettier



Seriously Jake, cut it out.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Prof Gallows said:


> =O
> 
> You're very pretty.









thaaanks~


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dustbunnii said:


> thaaanks~


NOSTALGIA OVERLOAD! :O


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Most recent photograph of myself. Stoned, frozen pizza, obviously it's time to pull out the old 7D...


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: I'm beset on three sides by subzero temperatures in a drafty 100 year old apartment building. Help











That grey section on the wall is a blanket I have placed over the coldest windows.


----------



## Jas0n

Holy **** Fabio's still alive?

&Mino, you're not going to have much of a head left soon.


Spoiler: Next post by you in this thread will be like this


----------



## Roel

A more recent pic.


Spoiler: moo


----------



## Kip

Mino said:


> Spoiler: I'm beset on three sides by subzero temperatures in a drafty 100 year old apartment building. Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That grey section on the wall is a blanket I have placed over the coldest windows.



I know how you feel. I have to wrap my bed in blankets. (bunkbed)




Jas0n said:


> Holy **** Fabio's still alive?
> 
> &Mino, you're not going to have much of a head left soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Next post by you in this thread will be like this


ROFL i forgot about fabio.



Roel said:


> A more recent pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: moo



dat noes piercing! do they... hurt?


----------



## Roel

Kip said:


> dat noes piercing! do they... hurt?


Not anymore! But when I got it, it kind of hurted. And when I moved it in the beginning it felt like hell. Now it's just fine! ^^


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Spoiler: I'm beset on three sides by subzero temperatures in a drafty 100 year old apartment building. Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That grey section on the wall is a blanket I have placed over the coldest windows.


Haaaaaaaaair


----------



## Hey Listen!

Excuse my hair.

mfw people call themselves ugly on TBT


----------



## muffun

Mino said:


> Spoiler: I'm beset on three sides by subzero temperatures in a drafty 100 year old apartment building. Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That grey section on the wall is a blanket I have placed over the coldest windows.


You need a haircut

it looks like space is being distorted within the vicinity of your cranium

or something

do you even lift


----------



## Brad

Spoiler:  Speaking of haircuts.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> Spoiler:  Speaking of haircuts.


I really need a haircut? I've been meaning to get one for a while now.


----------



## Kip

Keenan what's your eye color? i can't really tell ^-^;


----------



## Jake

no follow the bidoof trend grow ur hair out 'tis da only wai 2 liv! #yolo


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> no follow the bidoof trend grow ur hair out 'tis da only wai 2 liv! #yolo



Do you think I could rock long hair?


----------



## Jas0n

Why do we still have 2 picture threads open, shouldn't one be locked?


----------



## Micah

Keenan said:


> I really need a haircut… I've been meaning to get one for a while now.


You sexy beast, you.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


> Why do we still have 2 picture threads open, shouldn't one be locked?



The beauty cannot be contained to one mere thread.


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> Keenan what's your eye color? i can't really tell ^-^;


Bluish grey. They used to be a lot more blue. 




			
				Micah said:
			
		

> You sexy beast, you.


Stahp it, u.


----------



## Jas0n

New picture amg I'm ugly


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

can i... can i touch your hair?


----------



## Jas0n

Thunderstruck said:


> can i... can i touch your hair?



Sure thing.

Two more new ones for profile pictures, hence the hipster-esque look:


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Do you think I could rock long hair?



lolno



Jas0n said:


> New picture amg I'm ugly
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Jas0n said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Two more new ones for profile pictures, hence the hipster-esque look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



plz stop u r 2 sxc


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jas0n said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Two more new ones for profile pictures, hence the hipster-esque look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love the bottom one. It's muy sexio.


----------



## Kip

Awesome hair jas0n!


----------

